#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-07
<metta> where can i get more of those meerkat stickers?  i want to hand them out to students
<metta> my niece loved it
<eps> akk: what's an appropriate venue to argue the merits of LAX [e.g. for SCaLE]? :-)
<akk> eps: My blog. :) Seriously, I don't know -- mail to some SCALE organizer alias?
<eps> akk: It doesn't look to me like your blog accepts outside comments.
<akk> No, it doesn't. I wish I had comments, just not enough to figure out how to offer them.
<eps> Well, I guess that's a better answer than "/dev/null" or "port 9" ;-)
<akk> It's definitely not "I don't want to hear comments", just that I'm set up in a way that makes it difficult to have them.
<pleia2> finished up work on our team report for stuff I had details for, so if others have things to add please do :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/11/February
<eps> pleia2: Feburary?
<iheartubuntu> DarkwingDuck -> Im going to be using Kubuntu this next week and blogging about it.
<pleia2> eps: yes, the report covers activities completed in february
<eps> pleia2: It says FebURary
<pleia2> yes, there are some typos, the URL is right though
<eps> Your pix look awesome, BTW.
 * pleia2 is sick and typo-ridden
<pleia2> but at least the report is done! ;)
<pleia2> well, as done as I can make it
<iheartubuntu> can anyone recommend a specific Ubuntu flyer I can pin up to note boards around campuses? There are a few in the spread ubuntu site, with pull tags. Neat idea, but the look of those flyers is a bit dated now.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: the purple flier is up there somewhere
<eps> I'm starting to think about Release Parties. :-)
<pleia2> our release installfest at noisebridge last spring was a lot of fun
<pleia2> so long as we don't schedule it the same weekend as that parade in the mission :)
<eps> Uh-oh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyRelease says "DO NOT install Lucid on production machines."
<pleia2> eps: it's a wiki, you can fix problems!
<pleia2> no "uh-oh" just fix it :)
<eps> Really? Did they fix the OpenID bug?
<pleia2> have you tried recently?
<pleia2> I'm surprised no one from the launchpad team has gotten back to you about it :(
<eps> TypeError / __init__() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given) / If you want to report a bug, please save this page and attach it to your bug report.
<pleia2> what's your bug report number?
<eps> So that would be a "no."
<pleia2> you can probably bring it to #launchpad, it's been months
<eps> I don't remember. I'm not the only one who ran into this. I don't think they care.
<pleia2> so you've gone to #launchpad and talked to them?
<eps> It only seems to affect wiki.ubuntu.com; I can edit help.ubuntu.com just fine.
<pleia2> oh well, I updated the wiki page
<eps> Thanks.
<pleia2> just remember we're a team, instead of being passive aggressive about things with "Feburary?" and "uh-oh" you could just tells us there is a typo so we can fix it :)
<pleia2> makes it much easier so we don't need to guess what the problem is
<eps> More bad news: Accoutrements has discontinued the "Avenging Narwhal Play Set." http://www.mcphee.com/shop/products/Avenging-Narwhal-Play-Set.html
<pleia2> aww
<pleia2> I did find a stuffed animal narwhal
<pleia2> http://www.squishable.com/pc/squish_narwhal_15/Big_Animals/Big+Squishable+Narwhal
<pleia2> they were out of stock, but now they have some!
<eps> They do have http://www.mcphee.com/shop/products/Narwhal-Horns-Candy.html
<eps> And, of course, the terribly frightening http://www.mcphee.com/shop/products/Latex-Penguin-Mask.html
<pleia2> ah they have a mini one!! http://www.squishable.com/pc/mini_squish_narwhal_7/Squishable_Mini/Mini+Squishable+Narwhal
<akk> Love that penguin mask :)
<eps> pleia2: I have an idea for something fun to try at a Release Party ... something that will keep people engaged for a while and give them a nifty souvenir at the end:
<pleia2> yeah?
<eps> You may recognize this: http://axlotl.com/shapes/penguin.pdf
<pleia2> I think my hands would fall off just cutting out one of those :)
<eps> The most popular paper models take 30-60 minutes to construct.
<eps> That strikes me as a reasonable amount of time. And it would give the geeks' other halves something to do while the rest of us talk about computers. :-)
<jtatum> my other half would rather talk about computers
<pleia2> mine too, but not everyone's ;)
<pleia2> I could probably print off some color ones
<eps> Exactly.
<eps> Something like this is beyond most of us: http://www.gerdy.org/?p=42
<pleia2> the penguin is probably beyond me, erichammond had to give us a cd sleeve folding session at scale :)
<eps> Here's a simple penguin (not Tux): http://www.adamdorman.com/news-detail.php?article=86&page=1
<eps> See the notes at the bottom of http://www.chthulhu.com/handout.html for some important technical details.
<eps> Cubee Tux: http://www.cubeecraft.com/cubee/tux
<jamiedmattingly> good morning monday !!!  :)
<jamiedmattingly> does anyone have or know of a flyer for ubuntu hour that i may be able to edit or use as template for one in vallejo
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  is there soe sort of flyer for ubuntu hour?
<pleia2> there might be some around, but I don't think I've seen one
<pleia2> can try searching spreadubuntu.com
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> ?
<MarkDude> There has never been a time that word was not funny
<pleia2> some of the material on the website can be a bit dated, but you might find some stuff new enough to be ubuntu hour-y
<MarkDude> Try saying that word to the public at large- they find it amusing- even more so than the word loco
<MarkDude> Great site- dont get me wrong
<pleia2> MarkDude: mind.out.of.gutter.
<MarkDude> Just not a good word to use with the public
<pleia2> it's a marketing site
<MarkDude> pleia2, aks some no-geeks what they think
<pleia2> I've never even thought of it as dirty
 * MarkDude did not notise this
<MarkDude> me neither until - the public pointed out how funny it was- besides- you said *dirty* I said funny
<pleia2> I guess we're thinking of some other reference then
<pleia2> the only one I can think of is dirty, not funny
<MarkDude> Well - in other words - I used another word- YOU saw what a few non-geeks see
<MarkDude> The public laughs at the loco thing- hence I stopped using that word
<MarkDude> Just asked a barrista- he saw the word- and laughed REAL loud
<MarkDude> GO ask a few folks- people that cant name at least 3 programming languages
 * MarkDude is not trying to be rude here- just pointing out a liability folks may not see
<MarkDude> Loudly laughed- upon seeing the word- try this folks
<pleia2> I was giving a link to the marketing site to our fellow team member, even if you find the site name funny I don't understand the "liability" here
<pleia2> I don't use "loco" either, or "ubuntero"
<MarkDude> Well I have heard folks say the name of the site- as opposed to just mentioning the material
 * MarkDude is an expert at dealing with the public- just trying to clue folks in on this sort of thing- it is very similar to trying to explain what Open Source means 
<MarkDude> really important and great stuff- but many of us geeks feel the need to use the exact name
<MarkDude> as opposed to the ideas behind this
<jamiedmattingly> wow didnt mean to start a fight sorry guys
<pleia2> not a fight
<MarkDude> fight?
 * MarkDude issued a waring to folks that some think the phrase is silly- 
<MarkDude> folks can do whatever they want
 * MarkDude and my opinions are just that :)
<MarkDude> Lyz- shared hers- its ok jamiedmattingly
<jdeslip_> Might I recommend this piece of fine marketing for an ubuntu-hour: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/brochure/got-ubuntu-what-do-now
<jdeslip_> :)
<MarkDude> You folks and your dirty minds- the most common reaction is that it sounds like sumthin' to put on toast
<jdeslip_> Personally I like the name. :/ There is also spreadfirefox - which is a well known site.
 * MarkDude never said like/dislike- more that the general public view the word as silly
<MarkDude> only had maybe 2 people think dirty- most start thinking of FOOD
<jdeslip_> People put too much stock into names; yet the best selling gadget of 2010 was named the same as female hygiene product ;)
<MarkDude> like an easily spreadable margarine or sumthin
<jdeslip_> So, apparently names don't matter much :/
<pleia2> yeah, the ubuntu site name is taken from the firefox idea
<MarkDude> You forgot the part about it being sold by a cultish company ;)
<akk> jdeslip_: And before that, there was the Wii
<jdeslip_> akk: true
<akk> Names can help -- google got some boost from that, surely -- but I agree they're not as important as we tend to think.
<MarkDude> Cool- and all of those phrases might be an issue- if I were attempting to share them with thte public at large
<MarkDude> for us akk
<MarkDude> the public- we can sound like reall asses forcing the use of Open Source
<akk> If names were critical, nobody would ever use gimp. :)
 * MarkDude does not actually use that word
<MarkDude> uses the full name for classes we teach
<MarkDude> why would the general public *care about a developer style? More often they care about the connection it has to people
<jdeslip_> MarkDude: Yes, trying to force people to use opensource does make you look like an ass; but the spreadubuntu/spreadfirefox are just websites that give people info - I think they can tell the difference
<akk> MarkDude: I always wonder about it when I describe it to people who've never heard of it -- I have the same reflexes you do, avoid using stupid names in front of newbies -- but since I can't avoid saying "gimp", I've noticed it doesn't seem to have the reaction I would have expected.
<MarkDude> Its not a good word - flat out
<MarkDude> and exhibits a form of ableism
<akk> I don't think that's something ordinary people think about either.
 * MarkDude is better than most at dealing with the public- not as much my opinion - as what others have said to me- if my opinions fall flat so be it
<akk> (I agree it's not a good name, but we're pretty much stuck with it)
<MarkDude> Just trying to give people a pointer
<jdeslip_> lol - I don't think anyone cares about the name gimp; the most important feature in a name as far as "selling" your product to the public is that it is memorable.
<jdeslip_> I think the gimp satisfies that
<MarkDude> Disabled people do jdeslip_
<jdeslip_> \me doubts it
 * MarkDude 's own ears have heard this
<jdeslip_> \me doubts that too
<MarkDude> jdeslip_, I spent a good part of last year in a wheelchair
<MarkDude> No need to be a dick since you disagree
<MarkDude> or call me less than honest
<MarkDude> maybe my friends are PC
<MarkDude> thts ok
<jtatum> whee, i see this channel is "fun" again
 * MarkDude does not think your experience is legit or not- it is your experience
<jamiedmattingly> and to think it all started when i asked for a flyer
<jdeslip_> I just meant I doubt that anyone told explicitly they were offended by the name "gimp"
 * MarkDude does not walk in your shoes
<MarkDude> And thats ok Jack
<jdeslip_> Perhaps it is something you infered
<MarkDude> you dont believe I have heard such things- not trying to prove it here
<akk> jamiedmattingly: That'll teach you! :)
<MarkDude> <jdeslip_> \me doubts it
<jamiedmattingly> yeah lol
<iheartubuntu> whats up with oneiricOneiric Ocelot
<iheartubuntu> Oneiric Ocelot
<iheartubuntu> which flyer?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: jamiedmattingly is looking for an ubuntu hour flier
<MarkDude> We are having a talk here- truth is akk and others may doubt what I say- your wordss implied I was leess than honest or sumthin'
<iheartubuntu> ahhh
<iheartubuntu> great idea.
<iheartubuntu> if you dont find any i plan to make some
<pleia2> great!
<akk> MarkDude: I never doubted what you say. I said ordinary/average people don't seem to be bothered by the name.
<jamiedmattingly> was just thinking about passing some out tonight
 * jdeslip_ always slant wrong ;)
<iheartubuntu> something easy for copying that can be pasted on boards all around campuses actually
<MarkDude> We3ll I know
<MarkDude> akk- I was using you as an example of fair dtalking/debate
<akk> MarkDude: Folks in wheelchairs aren't average any more than geeks are.
<MarkDude> I know akk
 * MarkDude 's opinions changed last year
<MarkDude> Walking a mile in someones shoes mean a bit to me.
<MarkDude> or living in a wheelchjair
 * iheartubuntu forgot cellphone at home... feels NAKED!!!
<MarkDude> not being able to go to events due to stairs- maybe you do see things differently
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I hate when I do that :\
<pleia2> these days it mostly makes me worry that I'll get lost (I fail at sense of direction and clutch tightly to google maps)
 * iheartubuntu resorts to pen and paper. havent done that in a while
<iheartubuntu> having a map in your pocket is more important than a phone for me
<pleia2> my printer used to be mostly used for printing maps
<iheartubuntu> cha!
<iheartubuntu> seidos or metta ... i found a great place near you to do an ubuntu hour
<MarkDude> Peoples feelings in wheelchairs are just as legit in others. jdeslip_ one last question- is it the fact you have spoke to disabled people that has brought you to this opinion? Or did a few say it did not bug them- so it must be all? Most dont care- a few have said it offends them
<iheartubuntu> (people dont get this if they are offline do they)
<jdeslip_> MarkDude: If you really meant that someone literally told you they were offended by the name GIMP (the literal interpretation of your words is all I "doubted") then I take my statement.  But, I would add, that I don't think it is worth taking this person's opinion into consideration.  If we did, we would never be able to choose any name...
 * MarkDude conveyed what was *said* by person that uses wheels to get around
<jdeslip_> I know plenty of people disabled in various ways (who isn't?) and non of them go around thinking product names are personal references
<MarkDude> True- do all folks that cant heaqr properly mind the word DUMB? of course not- a few DO tho
<MarkDude> Just because you find one that is ok- does not mean it is ok/ or not
<iheartubuntu> Gimp - A narrow flat braid or rounded cord of fabric used for trimming.
<iheartubuntu> from Ubuntu Dictionary... Gimp - noun -  A narrow ornamental fabric of silk, woolen, or cotton, often with a metallic wire, or sometimes a coarse cord, running through it; -- used as trimming for dresses, furniture, etc.
<iheartubuntu> (this is getting gimpy)
<MarkDude> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/gimp
 * MarkDude 's limp is technically called a gimp walk
<MarkDude> Wishing it be different- is ok- maybe not reality based- but it is still ok
<MarkDude> AGAIN, an opinion differnet than mine is ok, I am pointing out that my view is not being given the same respect
 * MarkDude respectfully disagrees on this- the key word for me is respectfully
<MarkDude> Academia can use words as a crutch- and would rather explain why they are correct- as opposed to making room for others opinions
<nhaines_> pleia2: no ETA on the Ubucon media... I didn't get ahold of it this weekend so it might not be until next weekend.  :(
<iheartubuntu> get well first
<pleia2> nhaines_: ok thanks, I was just putting together the team report for the month and wanted them to link if they were floating around somewhere :)
<nhaines_> pleia2: Canonical is generously hosting the Ubucon videos, so there will be links from ubucon.org.
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> Hmm, I've also found that GIMP doesn't seem to meet an adverse reaction in almost all cases.
<nhaines> I used to expand the acronym and gloss it as "GIMP for short", but I don't even bother with that anymore.
<iheartubuntu> i actually never thought about gimp in that way
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: it was something I gave a lot of thought to early on but as with most things, it really is attitude and confidence that drive impressions.
<MarkDude> nhaines, ty for saying that- I respect waht you say :)
<iheartubuntu> might be because i use gimp a lot and i associate it with images, not in any other way. i guess it depends on what angle or side of the m diamond you view things from.
<MarkDude> Even better to call it the FREE photoshop equivalent
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: whenver I get giggles I smile and say, "Yeah, it's a silly name, but it's really powerful software" and redirect focus that way.
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, or if you have a really diverse group of friends
<MarkDude> Most folks dont have to deal twith transgendered or non-identified people
<pleia2> MarkDude: but it's not, photoshop is a very different program that works differently and saying that it's the same only sets people up for disappointment and frustration (especially power photoshop users)
<MarkDude> pleia2, so our equivalent would be?
<nhaines> Since it's not a Photoshop equivalent and works very differently, and since a huge main point of my UpScale talk was "don't talk about Free Software being free as in beer," I disagree that that's better.  :)
<nhaines> I don't think we have an equivalent for Photoshop, although GIMP is certainly analogous.
<iheartubuntu> it all depends on the person and if they view life as half full or half empty. a half full handicapped person my embrace GIMP for the name and a half empty person might view GIMP as a derogatory name. technically i had a gimpy leg for many years after being involved in a car accident. surgeries, wheelchairs & learning to walk again, etc. i should be the one concerned right?
<MarkDude> Well tofu bugers are along the same lines as real burgers
<MarkDude> No one can be made to feel inferior without them selves
<MarkDude> Of course you should not feel bad if you do not
<MarkDude> That would be like telling my friends that were at that Linux fund party a few years ago- that THEY shpould feel like a victim- just since others do
<MarkDude> Anyway- consider me schooled
<MarkDude> BTw, I use the term DAGo- and never get a bad reaction from it- as well as WOP, and guinea. see how well that works for you if you are not Italian. Just because a few may pet it fly- DOES not mean its ok for you to use ;)
 * MarkDude 's last name is Terranova
<iheartubuntu> stranza!
<iheartubuntu> sorry, its my new word i learned in italy last year :)
<iheartubuntu> lots of stranza's there!
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, to answer your question- of course not- Anyone telling folks HOW they should FEEL about words- misses the point IMHO
<akk> What's a stranza?
<jamiedmattingly> a street
<nhaines> akk: I was just saying that I was pretty surprised how the name GIMP has always been a non-issue when speaking to others.
<jdeslip_> iheartubuntu: I really like your website.  The design is beautiful.
<nhaines> akk: I tend to think it's more about confidence and attitude these days.
<jdeslip_> I have a question.  Do you manually create all the header images (I wondered this about omg!ubuntu as well) or there somesort of wordpress plugin to make those
 * iheartubuntu changes his cats name to "Mr. Oneiric"
<akk> nhaines: Probably so -- if you just say it matter-of-factly it doesn't seem to be a problem.
<iheartubuntu> thanks jdeslip_ !! it will continue to go through some changes
<iheartubuntu> i manually made them
<iheartubuntu> stranza mean "@ss"... its slang from what i gathered. everyone called everyone that when i was there.
<jdeslip_> iheartubuntu: doesn't that become tedious making a fancy image for every post?
<iheartubuntu> im only going to make it for flagship articles
<iheartubuntu> will change them like once a week
<jdeslip_> Ah, that makes sense
<iheartubuntu> we'll see how it goes for now. if i do better, i will have to keep up the pace with more images :)
<jdeslip_> By the way, I have found that submitting your articles to Linux Today, LXER etc... is a really good way to generate traffic
<akk> "@ss" ?
<jamiedmattingly> A ss
<akk> ah
<iheartubuntu> did i  submit them to linux today?
<jdeslip_> The entries on berkeleylug.com that have made it onto Linux Today / LXER have over 100 times the traffic of other articles
<iheartubuntu> how do i go about submitting them?
<jdeslip_> iheartubuntu: No, it was a suggestion.  If you go to linuxtoday.com there is an option to "contribute"
<jdeslip_> They have accepted about 1/2 of the articles I have tried
<jdeslip_> To build of a reputation, I'd submit just articles that you think are your best
<jdeslip_> (and are timely)
<iheartubuntu> from this page? http://www.linuxtoday.com/contribute.php3
<jdeslip_> Ya, and make sure the first line of text is: "Original article: URL"
<jdeslip_> Then clicks will be directed to your page
<iheartubuntu> i'll give it a try right now
<jdeslip_> Sweet. Good luck. Don't forget to try lxer too.  And if you really want to hit them all: Digg's Linux category and Reddit's subcategories are great places too
<iheartubuntu> do i also include the article text or just "Original article: URL"
<jdeslip_> I include the article text too
<jdeslip_> It seems like the usually post the first paragraph or so and then link to the original
<jdeslip_> It is amazing to me how successful omg!ubuntu is now.  They are like the defacto news/opinion/announcement source for Ubuntu now.
<MarkDude> nhaines, my experience has been 98% non-issue with the word GIMP- normally I would ignore that 2% - but, they are in a wheelchair- and I will make an exception. 2 years ago for CLS someone objected - to the term FAMILY- since they had negative experiences there
<jdeslip_> iheartubuntu: your design could definitely compete with them.  And two is always better than one :)
<iheartubuntu> actually thats my goal ;)
 * MarkDude opinion was forget them- I am aware my attention to this seems similar to pandering- and THAT would be the best reason to object ;)
<iheartubuntu> not really to compete but to offer an alternative
<jdeslip_> Sounds good.  Will take some time to build up to that level.
<iheartubuntu> for sure
<iheartubuntu> do people use digg or reddit anymore?
<jdeslip_> Reddit is definitely still used a lot
<iheartubuntu> those were so 2008 i thought
<jdeslip_> Digg is slowly dying away I think...
<jdeslip_> They made some bad changes last year
<nhaines> Instead of "ignoring" that supposed 2%, I recommend "managing".
<jdeslip_> But, I think you can still generate a lot of links from them still.  Lot's of people subsribe to the "Linux new" feed
<MarkDude> nhaines, - as near as I can tell we BOTH wear equality on our sleeve- we are not really at risk of much- folks give us a chance (usually) to clarify
<MarkDude> the fact I fight for equality- counts for sumthin' with a few ;)
<MarkDude> Manage is a good word for this situation- ty
<iheartubuntu> jdeslip_ 0 i posted two articles.. interesting to see what hits i get now
<nhaines> Okay, I have a meeting to chair.  bbl.
<jdeslip_> iheartubuntu: I'll keep a look out to see if they show up on LT
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<jamiedmattingly> what kind of articles do you write iheartubuntu?
 * iheartubuntu Just a quick reminder: I will be placing that order to the Ubuntu Store next tuesday (just over a week away)
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu articles
<jamiedmattingly> where are they?
<iheartubuntu> not to spam i sent u a personal IM
<jamiedmattingly> thank you
<iheartubuntu> but add .com after my name :)
<jamiedmattingly> you wrote all content on there?
<iheartubuntu> yesser
<iheartubuntu> * remind me not to run virtualbox on a single core computer anymore. ugggh. my whole system is dogging right now
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: ha, it's usually okay once the guest OS finishes thrashing.
<iheartubuntu> i have kubuntu on it and doing like 600 updates :( and now installing them
<iheartubuntu> i dont notice anything on my home setup with dual core
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I went to quadcore from ancient single-core because the same thing happened to me in Ubuntu except when I ran updates on my own machine.  ;)
<iheartubuntu> im looking into getting a new system. my desktop at home is 4 yrs old and my one here at work is 6 yrs old. both P4 and well adequate for most all tasks. i may look into a multi core laptop next
<iheartubuntu> might even consider switching what I have to run off of flash drives so they are faster
<nhaines> Flash drives have their own set of quirks.  :)  I'd say for a system drive they'd be great.  I might throw /var on another drive though.
<iheartubuntu> yah i was thinking for the OS, then use my current drives for all info. then again, my drives are maxxed out already! like 3 TB filled and i need to do soemthing about it
<nhaines> On an alpha 3ish form of maverick, I ran a benchmark.
<nhaines> My WD Caviar Green drive booted in about 56 seconds or so.  Bootloader to desktop.
 * iheartubuntu cleaned real house yesterday. computer "house" is a mess
<nhaines> It's a 1TB advanced format drive.
<nhaines> My 80GB WD Velociraptor drive booted in 26 seconds.
<iheartubuntu> WOW
<nhaines> But a WD Silicondrive booted in 12.5 seconds.
<nhaines> And if I recall correctly, disk access basically stopped at 6.6 seconds and the CPU was pegged for the last 6 seconds of boot.
<nhaines> Let's also pretend I didn't typo the name of the product my company makes, the WD SiliconEdge Blue drive.  :P
<nhaines> Every time I want to put an SSD into my laptop I remember it's a PATA laptop and I curse under my breath.  :)
<iheartubuntu> so can you get CA team members a WD discount? :)
<jdeslip_> pleia2: Now that you have had the CR-48 for awhile, what are your opinions?
<iheartubuntu> tomorrow is International Womens Day! in case I forget, happy intl womens day to all women here!! akk jledbetter pleia2 and others i do not know!
<jdeslip_> I hate to say i
<jdeslip_> it but I think Ubuntu is now too late to do anything in the tablet market... :/
<jdeslip_> Android 3.0 is pretty slick
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: actually, I think I can have a coupon sent to friends' email addresses.  I'm not going to give out the coupon code in channel though.  :)
<nhaines> jdeslip_: I'm actually looking forward to an Ubuntu tablet over an Android tablet.
<iheartubuntu> np
<iheartubuntu> i would buy an ubuntu tablet
<nhaines> jdeslip_: I'd *love* an Android tablet but I already have a slick Android phone... and I'd rather have a tablet for the same reason I'd use a netbook.
<nhaines> So for that I want a "real" computer.
<iheartubuntu> dave@iheartubuntu.com
<nhaines> Duly noted, by SKYNET.
<iheartubuntu> yikes
<iheartubuntu> i would think ZaReason or Sys76 is frantically working on tablets
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: Zareason is coming to market with an Android 3.0 tablet later this year.  I told them if they offer a solid Ubuntu tablet I will buy one--and they said they had a lot of requests for one at SCaLE, too.
<nhaines> It seemed to catch them offguard... they thought Android was the tablet mojo.  :)
<iheartubuntu> maybe i should look into it and fill the void :D
<MarkDude> nhaines, they wont do it- unless they have the source open
<MarkDude> so they are dealing with OEM now
<MarkDude> unless the tablet is open source- they wont sell it
<MarkDude> They are waiting on a big company- the tablet they have is great
<nhaines> Since both Android and Ubuntu are open source projects, that makes absolutely no sense.
<jdeslip_> nhaines: the problem is ubuntu is not ready for tablets - and doesn't look like it will be for at least a phew cycles
<jdeslip_> step one would be a decent keyboard
<jdeslip_> (on screen)
<nhaines> jdeslip_: well, the previous stated target was 12.04 LTS.
<iheartubuntu> didnt i see someone sitting in on ubucon running a tablet with ubuntu on it?
<jdeslip_> That is way too late ... :/
<nhaines> And I told Kathy as much too--that I was expecting Aprilish but if good hardware hit first I'd grab it.
<nhaines> jdeslip_: Ubuntu isn't going to compete against iPad and Android tablets.  There's no comparision.
<jdeslip_> iheartubuntu: you CAN do it. But, Ubuntu just isn't nice on tablets.
<nhaines> jdeslip_: have you run Ubuntu on a tablet?  I'd be curious to hear what was not good (other than keyboard--*that* I can imagine, sigh).
<jdeslip_> I had thinkpad tablet in our group
<jdeslip_> (one with stylus)
<jdeslip_> Basically the problem was that 99% of the software was harder to use in tablet mode than without.  Everything was a bit clunky, drag-n-drop cut and paste etc..
<jdeslip_> The drawing tools were nice ;)
<nhaines> ha!
<jdeslip_> And, while Ubuntu is taking it's time, Android is getting more like a "complete computer" in every release
<jdeslip_> There is almost nothing I can do on my laptop I can't do in Honeycomb.  With the exception of running eclipse ;)
<jdeslip_> There is also the problem that no apps have been written with a touch-screen in mind. I.e. you can really play any existing game (comfortably) :/
<jdeslip_> I like the idea of having the ordinary X.org stack on a tablet... but Ubuntu should have been pushing this as a priority 12 months ago :(
<jdeslip_> Ah well.  Maybe someday there will be an Ubuntu tablet for me to buy and love :)
<jamiedmattingly> is there a brand or line of computers specificly made for ubuntu instead of just old pcs and macs with ubuntu loaded on them?
<pleia2> system76.com and zareason.com both sell just linux pcs
<pleia2> (they don't even offer windows)
<pleia2> jdeslip_: I really like the cr-48, but mostly it sits by my bed and I watch shows from video.pbs.org
<jamiedmattingly> thanks pleia2
<nhaines> I don't think Android offers a competitive tablet experience compared to Ubuntu or Windows 7.
<nhaines> I think you end up with two different experiences with a full OS or a tablet OS.
<nhaines> In my case, I just don't want a tablet OS.
<jamiedmattingly> remember everyone if you havent heard yet--tonight is the first ever ubuntu hour in vallejo
<iheartubuntu> way to go... are you hosting jamiedmattingly
<jamiedmattingly> yes this is my first one
<jamiedmattingly> ive only been to one other lol
<jamiedmattingly> where are you from iheartubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> pasadena area
<jamiedmattingly> ok so im guessing you wont make it tonight lol
<jamiedmattingly> eventually down the road some i want to find a bar with wifi ought to  make the ubuntu hour more fun with some beers instead of coffee :)
<jdeslip_> ls
 * jdeslip_ is having a really bad irc day ...
<jtatum> hope your irc day improves, jdeslip_
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-08
<grantbow> Vallejo Hour is up!
<akk> \o/
<pleia2> woo, have fun :)
<jamiedmattingly> woo hoo
<grantbow> talking about Oncelots
<pleia2> my stuffed animal narwhal is in the mail, fortunately ocelots are easier to find
<jamiedmattingly> so what is an ocelot?
<jamiedmattingly> do you have a stuffed animal for every version pleia2?
<pleia2> a spotted wild cat
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: no, I casually have a bunch of them (I really like stuffed animals), started making sure I had an animal for each release with karmic
<grantbow> for those following along http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocelot
<akk> Is it really going to be an ocelot? What's the adjective?
<grantbow> oneric
<pleia2> oneiric
<pleia2> means "dreamy" :)
<akk> Oh, I saw that earlier and thought it was a joke.
 * grantbow will nlearn to spell them soon
<grantbow> lol, learn
<pleia2> grantbow: it's going to be another feisty!
<pleia2> sooo many spelling it as fiesty
<akk> onerous ocelot
<pleia2> I had to look up how to pronounce oneiric
<pleia2> o-ni-rick
<akk> emphasis on which syllable?
<pleia2> first i
<akk> wow, so it is like onerous
<pleia2> yeah
<grantbow> haha
<jamiedmattingly> or ornery
<jamiedmattingly>  my mamaw used to call me that
<akk> ornery ocelot would be a great name
<jamiedmattingly> can we petition to change it :)
<grantbow> let me find the url to suggest names...
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<grantbow> Jamie and I had fun. nobody else showed this time.  We'll see how it goes.
<akk> Two can be a good time.
<pleia2> fun is the important part :) there was even one here in SF where only two of us showed up
<pleia2> if I only I show up I still have wifi, so I can work on ubuntu-things, success!
<MarkDude> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<MarkDude> So that is a complete list of UH in Cali?
 * MarkDude is planning a Lindependence Hour- and wants to make sure it does not happen the same day as other events
<iheartubuntu> Happy International Womens Day to all women :)
<MarkDude> +1
<MarkDude> Here is to people making the SAME amount of money- without regard to their plumbing
<MarkDude> I mean - new millennial age- earing power should be based on skill- not antiquated notions
 * iheartubuntu needs a bigger screen to see IRC, browser and gwibber all at once :)
<MarkDude> Gwibber rocks !
<MarkDude> You like it iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> Yah, Im on the Twitter bandwagon now. I just replied to you on it :)
<MarkDude> Cool ;)
<MarkDude> Good point
<iheartubuntu> ha - twitter is fun
<iheartubuntu> im having some DNS problems right now with my website (growing pains)
 * MarkDude used it a few times a week while repping for a company
<iheartubuntu> Im switching from blogspot to my own servers
 * MarkDude uses it once a month for personal stuff
<MarkDude> Good deal-
 * MarkDude started some of the seeds already- have you started the Gooseberries?
 * MarkDude just got 1 that was larger than a marble- the largest so far
<iheartubuntu> I put a couple in small seed starter containers
<iheartubuntu> Im going to start them indoors first
<iheartubuntu> although weather is great here
<akk> The one you gave me is still doing well ... it has 3 berries on it now (plus one that fell off, and I should have planted it, but I couldn't resist, I ate it! :)
<iheartubuntu> International Womens Day is huge in Russia and other parts of Europe. You'll see men running around all carrying HUGE bundles of flowers around the city to give to their loved ones
 * iheartubuntu wonders if anyone will notice if I swap my 8:5 monitor with a HD widescreen from another office here :)
 * iheartubuntu goes to check video connections now!
<iheartubuntu> does launchpad have a section showing updated software? updated PPAs? Im looking to find some source of updated ubuntu software
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: what about the update manager?
<iheartubuntu> when programs get updated?
<iheartubuntu> I would think there is some other source maybe on the web someplace
<MarkDude> There is iheartubuntu
<MarkDude> It can have some issues tho- Ubuntu is meant to be stable- using older versions helsp here
<akk> There are backports repositories you could monitor.
<akk> But that might not help if you're already running a cutting-edge ubuntu.
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, what are you looking for?
<akk> Plus a gazillion small repos for specific software, and I don't think there's anything that tries to list those comprehensively.
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, this is maybe the best http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<MarkDude> maybe
<MarkDude> depending on WHAT you want
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I think we should probably start with: "What are you trying to accomplish?"
<nhaines> It sounded like you just wanted a way to know when an Ubuntu release receives updates.  The maverick-updates mailing list is probably best for that.
<nhaines> But if you're looking for packaged software that's newer than what Ubuntu ships with, that's entirely different and we can help there too.  :)
<iheartubuntu> brb unplugging older monitor for newer widescreen :) shhhhh!!!
<iheartubuntu> WOW huge monitor! My eyes will relax now
<iheartubuntu> now i have more screen space than i know what to do with
<iheartubuntu> but i LIKE it!
<iheartubuntu> DarkwingDuck can we run Kubuntu Apps in gnome?
<iheartubuntu> so i have a friend doing bitcoin. nhaines i think you said youve heard of it
<iheartubuntu> he is using GPU to mine the coins
<iheartubuntu> (wow my monitor is wider than my keyboard - weird!)
<iheartubuntu> so he wants to hook up like 3 or 4 video cards to mine more coins
<iheartubuntu> supposedly he will pull in serious coinage
<iheartubuntu> apparently i am finding out, no monitor will ever be big enough :)
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: yes, GNOME and KDE apps run great in the other desktop environment.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: and yes, I set everything to mine but I eventually determined it wasn't worth it and I should just beg for donations or sell things if I wanted bitcoins.  :)
<iheartubuntu> haha
<nhaines> It'd take a year for me to have a 80% chance of getting 50 bitcoins.
<nhaines> And that's running 24/7.
<iheartubuntu> this friend of mine thinks he can pull in $50 a day with a good enough setup (multi-core with expensive video cards)
<iheartubuntu> he gets 50 coins in just a couple days
<nhaines> It's all a bit random.
<iheartubuntu> so he found out that you need GPU not just CPU
<iheartubuntu> for any of you technically endowed. which im not (technically endowed)
<iheartubuntu> and then he joined some team of miners which helps also
<iheartubuntu> not just one computer
<nhaines> Yes, when I use both I'm still only pulling 5800 kilohashes/s.
<iheartubuntu> OMG he is doing like 100,000 kilohashes/s
<iheartubuntu> i was doing 2600 before i gave up
<iheartubuntu> he thinks he can quadruple that with better video cards and use more GPU power
<iheartubuntu> 50 bucks a day is almost $20k a year. not bad for doing nothing
<jdeslip> I there actually a way to convert it into $?
<iheartubuntu> there are definitely things you can buy on the net with bitcoin
<iheartubuntu> and people are converting them to paypal
<iheartubuntu> so yes for sure
<iheartubuntu> exchange bitcoins here http://mtgox.com/
<iheartubuntu> its pricey. you might pay $2000 for a system that can mine like 5 bitcoins a day
<iheartubuntu> so it would take a year to pay for itself
<nhaines> Except that the difficulty increases every 40 days.
<iheartubuntu> ohh it does?
<nhaines> And so many people are mining that the difficulty has been increasing exponentially.
<iheartubuntu> and i read someplace theres only so many bitcoins?
<nhaines> Yes, the system is designed to generate no more than x many bitcoins.
 * iheartubuntu back to my blog then :)
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: you could accept donations in bitcoins.  :)
 * nhaines only has 0.05 BTC.
<iheartubuntu> if there are only X bitcoins, wont the valuer of the bitcoin eventually rise?
<iheartubuntu> right now its 1 bt  = 1 USD
 * iheartubuntu has .02 btc (and they were given to me)
<iheartubuntu> so what if you mine 50 bitcoins a day, or even a week and then one day a bitcoin will be worth $10 USD?
<nhaines> Well, the bitcoins are only worth what people will pay for them.  So it's going to be more predicated on whether or not there are goods and services available for purchase with bitcoin.
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, there are a few places that will take them- you can give them to Leo - if you like TWIT
<iheartubuntu> laporte?
<jamiedmattingly> whyat is bitcoin??
<iheartubuntu> an electronic form of currency
<jamiedmattingly> how is it 'earned' ?
<jamiedmattingly> whats it for?
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly: it's earned by selling or providing a service in exchange for bitcoin.
<nhaines> It's for paying for things.
<jamiedmattingly> thanks
<MarkDude> it is an Anon way to do things also
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly: the currency is based on encrypted data, and is still being generated.  At the moment, in exchange for contributing to generating bitcoins, if your computer completes a block first you are awarded coins.
<MarkDude> read: non-traceable
<nhaines> But unless you're mining, probably with a group of others (haven't done the math on that one), it's probably best to just start trading good and services.
<nhaines> But the exchange value of bitcoin has been skyrocketing, so it may be a good investment.  It's definitely an interesting experiment.
<MarkDude> http://www.bitcoin.org/smf/index.php?topic=3929.0
<iheartubuntu> as markdude says... non traceable :)
<MarkDude> nhaines, is correct - the adoption rate will take a bit
<iheartubuntu> the bitcoin client has a wallet, and you can easily send bitcoins as payment to someone for whatever you are trading for
<MarkDude> Yep. Dont forget the good geek street cred
<iheartubuntu> ha
<MarkDude> Best reason, IMHO
 * iheartubuntu is trying empathy for chat today
<MarkDude> Happy with it?
<iheartubuntu> not bad
<iheartubuntu> its more integrated into the OS than pidgin is now
<MarkDude> So unless I am mistaken http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california  <<< that is the canonical list of ALL the UH taking place in this state?
<MarkDude> Cool- do you think non-geeks would be happy with it?
<MarkDude> pidgin was tooo funky last time I tried to get someone using that
<nhaines> MarkDude: no, only the ones managed by the LoCo.
<MarkDude> Is there another list?
 * MarkDude is planning an hour- and want to make sure it is a differing day
<nhaines> I understand that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour is the canonical list.
<MarkDude> Cool - ty nhaines
<jamiedmattingly> first monday of the month is vallejo's ubuntu hour
<jamiedmattingly> last night was first one
<iheartubuntu> im having a problem with empathy in that  new IMs are not flashing at me. a pop up will appear in the indicator applet, but once its gone, i have no idea someone texted me (my IMS are set to open in same window, not separate)
<iheartubuntu> with pidgin it flashes at me and i know whats going on.
<iheartubuntu> i like the blurps around the text here in empathy though
<iheartubuntu> looks cool
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: the Messaging Menu should turn green, I think.
<iheartubuntu> i would think, but mine doesnt
<iheartubuntu> i had several messages from people i did not know about until i click the icon
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if its becuase i have gmail notifier running
<MarkDude> Cool jamiedmattingly have you let any of the MLs know- I know a few people in your area have wanted events to go to
 * MarkDude is offering to mail them :)
<iheartubuntu> possible bug if its not turning green
<jamiedmattingly> please do so thanks MarkDude
<MarkDude> Cool - where is the link?
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  helped me post it on loco page but i haven't done uch else with it
<jamiedmattingly> link?
<MarkDude> Give me a sec
<MarkDude> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/686/detail/
<MarkDude> But not on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<MarkDude> So 4 places UH are listed
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california only shows upcoming ones, you have to click on "past events" for old ones
<pleia2> and it only lists 5 upcoming ones, you need to select "all events" for more
<MarkDude> Ah- makes sense
<pleia2> (there are only 5 at the moment)
<MarkDude> jamiedmattingly, so we need a new one listed
<jamiedmattingly> ok ill put next one up thanks MarkDude
<iheartubuntu> what constitutes karma on launchpad? mine is dropping considerably :)
<jdeslip> I think you get karma for submitting bugs etc...
<jdeslip> I wouldn't worry about it, karma is worthless ;)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> says a dude that lives in Berkeley :)
<MarkDude> Careful Jack the Hippies might take offense
 * MarkDude is KIDDING here
<MarkDude> That would be in the joking font- if there were one
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, He is correct- there is not much usefulness to it
<MarkDude> You get it for helping others
<jdeslip> set xrange [7:9]
<jdeslip> I wouldn't worry about it, karma is worthless ;)
<jdeslip> oh dear... it is nothing bad irc day...
<jdeslip> another :(
 * jdeslip hangs head in shame
<iheartubuntu> karma
<iheartubuntu> ;)
<iheartubuntu> my hosting company uses ubuntu :)
<iheartubuntu> ohh wow, no more blogspot for me!
<iheartubuntu> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2011/03/join-us-on-twitter.html
<iheartubuntu> finally
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-09
<pleia2> metta: the meerkat stickers came from the linux pro magazine folks
<metta> pleia2: ohhhhhh
<metta> "human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!"
<metta> mike starr's death is hitting me harder than it should
<metta> the dude kind of reminds me of my brother, in terms of looks
<metta> and i've been running around saying "dope schmick/ey" everywhere i go
<metta> an allusion to "celebrity rehab" when tom sizemore said "dope sick, schmick" when mike starr was complaining about heroine withdrawals
<MarkDude> Hmmm for some people fame can be gasoline on already bad problems
<metta> MarkDude: there is nothing on Gilgamesh's plan to get back out of hell on wikipedia
<metta> navigating to hell is one thing, finding a way out is a whole new problem :|
<metta> i suppose i could check torrents for the whole book
<MarkDude> metta- there are a few versions of the story
<MarkDude> The important part of the story- is that civilization could only understand so much
<MarkDude> IMHO
<MarkDude> Humankind could only see problems at the time of their 1st epic
<metta> MarkDude: this doesn't sound very practical.  is it?
 * MarkDude thinks it is
<MarkDude> LAter solutions offered answers- many of them had payoffs after one was dead
<MarkDude> Gilgamesh is very honest in pointing out that yes- sometimes you are just screwed- COPE on it
<metta> coping isn't the problem
<metta> i'm not *that* screwed
<MarkDude> And there in lies the beauty- most of us are NOT that screwed
<MarkDude> Life is not that bad, things can always be worse
<MarkDude> THAT is the reason you should at least listen to it on Librivox
<metta> i'll read it
<MarkDude> Takes a weekend at most
<metta> assuming i can find a copy
 * MarkDude had got it at the library
<metta> my notebook is my library
<metta> as it should be
<metta> found a copy :D
<MarkDude> Good deal
 * MarkDude wishes he knew more about the differing versions
<akk> Of Gilgamesh? (It's been hard to figure out what this convo is about.)
<MarkDude> Yes
<akk> It was an eye-opener for me -- I didn't know the story of Noah (and a few other Bible stories too) had been stolen from an older source.
<MarkDude> It gives good context on human civilization for numerous reasons. Studying how the languages brought differing takes to stories brings an interesting perspective, IMO
<akk> We had to search a bit to find a copy. I see Gutenberg claims to have one, but it seems to be all notes and not the actual story.
<akk> I forget where I found our copy, maybe amazon used.
<MarkDude> Sometimes stories are so interesting- folks feel the need to borrow it as their own
<MarkDude> :)
<akk> They say there are no new stories, they all borrow from earlier ones ...
 * MarkDude agrees- they maybe came up with a few new twists in the 1920s maybe 70s- as tech grew
<metta> that's kind of an interesting thing about sentences, supposedly this sentence that i am typing has never been typed before
<metta> so in a sense stories are different when they are rewritten, but yeah, it's probably a "hero of a thousand faces" kind of thing.
<metta> archetypal
<MarkDude> Shakespeare took borrowed from earlier stuff supposedly too. Maybe most of this all was written was written by a few people in a tent
<metta> no story is written in a bubble
<MarkDude> George Carlin has a funny NSFW bit about sentences never said before
<akk> One that was wouldn't be very interesting.
<metta> here it will make it more official.  "no story is written in a bubble."
<MarkDude> Even that is no man is an island ;)
<metta> George Carlin isn't really dead
<MarkDude> His words carry on
 * MarkDude thinks we need more comedians/humorists that are willing to take things to the Supreme Court
<metta> So do Rufus'
<MarkDude> Especially the non-tragic types
<MarkDude> Not as much the Lenny Bruce- more so the Carlin
<metta> the supreme court would just choose not to hear the case
<metta> what case?  i have no idea
 * MarkDude PMed you a wikipedia link
<metta> i vaguely remember this bit
<MarkDude> His theory was that words were just words
<metta> yeah,  i saw carlin's bit on this
<metta> i think he was wearing a green turtleneck
<metta> i should be making more youtube videos
<metta> but cheese is acting up
<metta> aside from that, i honestly don't know what to do with my life
<metta> aside from look for a job
 * MarkDude suggesxt you dont go looking for a *purpose in life* UNLESS you are ready to follow it
<metta> i'll put that in the oblong suggestion box
 * MarkDude wondered the same thing a few years ago.... became a renunciate- let go of everything minus a backpack- all to find my purpose with helping others
 * MarkDude suggests hobbies take far less time :)
<MarkDude> lol
<metta> i found my purpose, it is that i suck.  end of story.
<metta> i think i should be focusing on trying to save myself
<MarkDude> Well so do I- does not mean it limits my helping
<akk> I still can't decide what to do when I grow up, so I'm in no hurry to do so, and try to enjoy life in the meantime.
<MarkDude> Good point akk :)
<metta> if i am helping, it is hard to determine how
<metta> but maybe that's because i'm presently sitting behind a computer
<metta> i don't feel very productive right now
<MarkDude> Well more than half of life is just showing up, imho
<iheartubuntu> akk i recall there being an app in the reps a couple years back
<iheartubuntu> cant find it now!
<akk> It's possible kstars or stellarium can download satellite info.
<iheartubuntu> do we have a spot on the net where I can pull up archived mailing list emails?
<iheartubuntu> pinging anyone? anyone? :)
<pleia2> what mailing list?
<iheartubuntu> the california one?
<pleia2> there is an archives page, one of the options should be to download as mbox
<iheartubuntu> no way to just find one particular email as an html page
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/
<iheartubuntu> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure
<iheartubuntu> cool awesome
<iheartubuntu> also, breaking news (sorta kinda). Richard Gaskin and I (he spoke at UbuCon) will be hosting an Ubuntu Hour in Pasadena and syncing it with the local LUG. So should be every first tuesday of the month.
<iheartubuntu> hope to work something out with philip too for another SoCal location. And metta... did you see my twitter feed sunday night? i found a hot spot in lakewood for an ubuntu hour. thats not too far from you is it?
<iheartubuntu> metta
<iheartubuntu> ding dong
 * iheartubuntu is finally using all 4 workspaces in ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> ping - metta
<iheartubuntu> @NASA space shuttle coming in for landing... http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<akk> I missed it going overhead last night -- got an alert about it just in time to see the ISS but not the shuttle preceding it.
<MarkDude> We learn good stuff from space- I hope the US plan to stay up there works
<iheartubuntu> so two more launches. one in april, last one in june
<iheartubuntu> thats hard to believe
<iheartubuntu> i read a report that "generation Y" isnt interested in space or nasa
<iheartubuntu> 40% think its stupid
<akk> I thought this was supposed to be the last launch?
<akk> It's hard to take "last launch" reports seriously because they cry wolf on every one (like Hubble repairs).
<MarkDude>  Fools have been and always will be the majority of mankind-  Denis Diderot	
 * MarkDude blames lack of proper science teaching in school- what passes as a science reporter is sad
<iheartubuntu> last launch for this vehicle
<akk> Heard a great new term, "churnalism": reprinting press releases as news without editing or adding anything.
<akk> Which is, sadly, what most science reporting is now.
<iheartubuntu> http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/shuttle/shuttlemissions/index.html
<iheartubuntu> (from nasa twitter) STS-133 was the 39th and final flight for Discovery, which spent 365 days in space, orbited Earth 5,830 times and traveled 148,221,675 miles
<akk> Ah, I guess this is just Discovery's last mission, not the last shuttle mission.
<iheartubuntu> im becoming a twitter fanboy. its great i can follow the people and things im interested in, without having to get emails from every single one
<akk> I like twitter for following breaking news, but I don't like it much for conversations -- if you're not around when someone @ addresses you, you can miss a note entirely.
<akk> I finally wrote a little python script to ask twitter for @akkakk references, been thinking about running it as a cron job.
 * MarkDude would consider that a common sense filter akk
<akk> Too many times I've checked and found out somebody said something to me 3 days ago and I didn't know.
<MarkDude> You and your reasonableness- being what it is :)
<MarkDude> Sounds like a better option than Gwibber for most- fine line between keeping track- and needing to know- the exact moment someone says stuff
<iheartubuntu> would be a great addition to gwibber actually
<iheartubuntu> if someone mentions you, gwibber will have a green icon or something just for mentions to you or direct messages
<akk> The twitter client I wrote had that -- it always showed you recent mentions and direct messages, highlghted.
<akk> But then they changed the authentication and I didn't have time to figure out how to rewrite it, and bitlbee got twitter support so I switched.
<akk> But that's the problem with twitter: you can write an app that does what you want, but that doesn't mean other people will see your message, 'cause their client might not show them.
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, you can set that up as a search
 * MarkDude had that for ZA- I could see mentions of the company via Facebook, Twitter- all of it
<iheartubuntu> cant seem to find the info online. would anyone know how to send a message to someone on IRC who is not currently online?
<akk> In general, you can't. Many channels have a bot that has commands to do that. I don't know if there's one here.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: you can use memoserv, but it can be hard to see alerts from it telling you you have a memo (they scroll by with other login stuff, I never see them)
<iheartubuntu> ohh yes thats it thanks
<iheartubuntu> so looks like the first ubuntu hour in pasadena is set up!
<pleia2> great :)
<akk> yay
<iheartubuntu> richard gaskin and i will be hosting it every second tuesday of the month in line with the LUG at Cal Tech nearby
<iheartubuntu> so after the UH, we can trod over to cal tech a block away
<iheartubuntu> trying to get a hold of jbermudes now since i think he is also near to the area
<iheartubuntu> hope to get philip together for a claremont UH as well
<iheartubuntu> what do all of you think of doing a UH while a farmers market is going on? there is a starbucks right in claremont where the weekly farmers market is
<iheartubuntu> massive amounts of people :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: a lug around here had a booth at a farmer's market, they did very well :)
<pleia2> lots of new people
<iheartubuntu> a monthly UH on a sunday there at the starbucks would be big i think. and philip was saying he comes up to the area sometimes on the weekends so it would work out pretty good.
<iheartubuntu> theres even a metrolink train station nearby
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, I had a few people not be happy when I used memoserv
<iheartubuntu> i guess i shouldnt expect a reply :)
<MarkDude> Depends on the person of course
<MarkDude> buddha-juice, great nick
 * MarkDude would wear it on a shirt :)
<iheartubuntu> a.k.a. metta?
 * MarkDude guesses so
<iheartubuntu> what percentage of alcohol is buddha juice?
<iheartubuntu> or is it mostly #tigerblood
<MarkDude> Severed Fifth live at Noon http://www.ustream.tv/channel/severed-fifth-live-in-the-studio - be there :)
<iheartubuntu> noon our time?
<iheartubuntu> duh
<iheartubuntu> id imagine :)
 * MarkDude almost included PST
<iheartubuntu> im good at the dumb questions
 * MarkDude is GREAT at it
<buddha-juice> if you say buddha-juice 3x does buddha-juice appear?
<buddha-juice> allusions to beetlejuice
<MarkDude> Maybe if sitting under the Bodhi tree ;)
<buddha-juice> staring Kevin Demarest
<buddha-juice> dude, bummed about mike starr
<MarkDude> How are you doing?
<buddha-juice> there is only a weeping fig here
<buddha-juice> i dunno
<buddha-juice> he kind of looked like my brother, now he's dead.
<MarkDude> Well, Rock has quite a bit of it
<MarkDude> Unfortunately
<buddha-juice> yeah, true
<buddha-juice> hell-o iheartubuntu
 * iheartubuntu in live chat with DELL - no more ubuntu apparently
<buddha-juice> i believe i heard something about an ubuntu hour in csula
<buddha-juice> DELL has no ubuntu T_T
<buddha-juice> i don't have any ubuntu either
<buddha-juice> i do have this software on my computer though
<buddha-juice> *rimshot*
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Dell- we have no Ubuntu- but at least we have 50% less leaky capacitors
<iheartubuntu> seidos, so what do u think about an UH down in lakewood mall starbutts>
<buddha-juice> i'd go
<buddha-juice> i am looking to sell my car
<iheartubuntu> just got a dell business catalog in the mail right now. no ubuntu and big i mean BIG Microsoft logos on every other page
<iheartubuntu> how much?
<buddha-juice> i'll take public transportation
<iheartubuntu> i have some bitcoins ;)
<buddha-juice> 1999
<buddha-juice> haha
<buddha-juice> the processing was too expensive
<buddha-juice> i'm selling because i can't afford registration
<iheartubuntu> when people no longer laugh, then bitcoins will make it big\. until then. i am laughing also :)
<buddha-juice> it's like $190 i think...what is that in bitcoins?
<buddha-juice> heh
<iheartubuntu> 200 bitcoins
<buddha-juice> i set it up but there was too much thrashing of the hdd
<buddha-juice> i'm not willing to wear down my hdd for a pipe dream
<buddha-juice> brb
<iheartubuntu> from DELL just now :) --->"Dear Mr Appleseed, my manager has already sent word about Ubuntu computers as we  speak. Johnny, currently, he has no information yet, rest assured that  we will give you notice on that since we have your email address already."
<iheartubuntu> shes calling me johnny appleseed :)
<MarkDude> Are you wearing a pan on your head currently?
<iheartubuntu> no, tinfoil
<iheartubuntu> tuning in now to Severed Fifth
 * MarkDude had a great tinfoil hat slide in my Upscale talk
<iheartubuntu> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/severed-fifth-live-in-the-studio
<buddha-juice> well, if you are Dell, why would you pay canonical when you can just hire someone to make "Dell Linux" or whatever they'll call it
<buddha-juice> i guess you'd be paying for the community behind ubuntu...
<buddha-juice> hmmmm
<buddha-juice> oh why does software have to be some complicated
<MarkDude> Because when software is smart- it will be Skynet time
<iheartubuntu> is this our jono?
<buddha-juice> oh why does psychology have to be so complicated
<buddha-juice> berkeley jono, yeah
<buddha-juice> canonical's jono :D
<MarkDude> Same chap.
<iheartubuntu> whee is he broadcasting from?
<iheartubuntu> is markdude off to the side of the camera? :)
<MarkDude> He will be have a bugjam April 1st at Saxbys in Walnut Creek
<buddha-juice> april fool's
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, no.
<buddha-juice> well dpkg-buildpackage seems to have worked
<buddha-juice> but where the binary is...beats me
<MarkDude> I am in some other of the concert - taking pictures
<buddha-juice> and now it doesn't
<buddha-juice> maybe because i moved the binary
<buddha-juice> nope
<buddha-juice> anyone know where i can get an maudio box cheap?
<buddha-juice> i think i'd rather be singing than figuring out how to compile empathy
<buddha-juice> it is not behaving logically
<iheartubuntu> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/severed-fifth-live-in-the-studio
<buddha-juice> hahahahaha "fwoop"
<buddha-juice> that's a good one
<MarkDude> akk is tooo cool
<MarkDude> I just cant imagine someone disliking her
<buddha-juice> i can
<buddha-juice> grrrrr
<MarkDude> lol
<buddha-juice> it's hot in the desert today
<buddha-juice> i think it's time for some npr
<buddha-juice> what's going on in Bell.  the world's gone crazy.
<buddha-juice> Libya is asking for US involvement
<buddha-juice> that would be another disaster
<MarkDude> We are already busy screwing around in toooo many places in the world right now
<MarkDude> I dont think the world was ever SANE tho
<iheartubuntu> shes nice
<iheartubuntu> the UN has like 180 countries and the US gives aid to 155 of them? Yikes.
<iheartubuntu> We have 50 mini countries right here.
<iheartubuntu> jono did a great job on the video today
<iheartubuntu> very impressed
<iheartubuntu> not my fave music, but impressed. music is music
<MarkDude> Well my Grandma says she like what jono does- she does not however prefer to listen to it
<MarkDude> She supports it in general- the idea of geeks making loud music appeals on many levels
<jono> thanks iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> buddha-juice can you make it to lakewood mall some day for a UH? with or without car? it was very crowded there last sunday night. i was surprised
<buddha-juice> iheartubuntu: yeah man
<iheartubuntu> we'll have to figure one out then and see how it does
<buddha-juice> all right
<buddha-juice> interesting, chromium is in the software center
<MarkDude> Yep buddha-juice it is the cutting edge version also
<buddha-juice> MarkDude: yeah, i'm not looking to use it.  i figure if it's so great, it would have replaced ff already
<buddha-juice> that is, in the default installation
<iheartubuntu> what about tiger-juice
<buddha-juice> eh?
<iheartubuntu> chromium is default in lubuntu i think
<buddha-juice> lubuntu isn't ubuntu
<buddha-juice> :D
<buddha-juice> what's tiger-juice?
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, #tigerblood is a channel on Freenode
<iheartubuntu> im just saying it might not be far off
<iheartubuntu> serious?
<buddha-juice> zebra-juice
<jtatum> #winning
<buddha-juice> i think i have spent too much time on undernet
<iheartubuntu> whats undernet another irc
<MarkDude> jtatum, even better :)
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: undernet is another IRC network.
<iheartubuntu> with a house built in 1916 i have spent too much time underhouse
<buddha-juice> i've been underhouse before, when i had a place in long beach
<buddha-juice> pulled cable...replaced a sewer pipe
<buddha-juice> i bet a house built in 1916 probably isn't bolted to the foundation
<iheartubuntu> no
<MarkDude> Folks to the east have cellars and basements- that weord stuff
<MarkDude> weird
<buddha-juice> the place in long beach was built in the 30s
<iheartubuntu> my grandpappy in OH had a basement where he made wine
<buddha-juice> i have only made whine
<iheartubuntu> HAHA
<buddha-juice> my grandpappy in sacramento had a stutter
<MarkDude> lol
<iheartubuntu> ok, so are we doing an ubuntu oktoberfest day up in big bear, CA this oktober?
<buddha-juice> blowvemberfest, where everyone drinks tea
<buddha-juice> yah!
<buddha-juice> to be entertaining, you really got blab rapidly
<buddha-juice> *gotta'
<buddha-juice> i can't even blab rapidly on irc
<buddha-juice> no, really, you're blabbing just fine buddha-juice
<buddha-juice> i think i'll practicing my throwing
<buddha-juice> not my typing though
<MarkDude> What are you throwing buddha-juice ?
<Torikun_> jdeslip, yo, is there a meeting this Sunday?
<jdeslip> Torikun: yep
<Torikun_> Cool
<Torikun_> How ya been
<jdeslip> 12pm at Bobby G's
<jdeslip> pretty good
<Torikun_> Alright I will try to make this one
<jdeslip> sweet
<jdeslip> err... you did mean BerkeleyLUG right? Or maybe you meant IRC
<Torikun_> jdeslip, you interested in ec2?
<Torikun_> Berkeley Lug
<Torikun_> lol
<jdeslip> Never really used it, but ya, I am interested
<jdeslip> You an expert?
<Torikun_> I can hook you up with our community ec2 server
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-10
<buddha-juice> hey iheartubuntu1, MarkDude
<iheartubuntu1> wazzup
<iheartubuntu1> anti new world order posters are UP all over CSULA :)
<buddha-juice> er, okay
<buddha-juice> if you're against the nwo, does that mean you are for the owo?
<iheartubuntu1> whats the owo
<iheartubuntu1> im against someone watching over me. im against genetically modified foods, im against government sponsored terror
<iheartubuntu1> so whats up
<iheartubuntu1> thats a big reason why i gave markdude non GMO open pollinated seeds. so companies like monsanto cant control us
<iheartubuntu1> my connection is not working?
<iheartubuntu1> ping
<akk> I see you (on my way out the door).
<iheartubuntu2> whats new seidos
<iheartubuntu2> are you goign to change your launchpad name now
<buddha-juice> owo = old world order :)
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu2, one of the subjects we talked about at Scale was genetically modified food
<buddha-juice> i'm not sure what is defined as "genetically modified".  most food is bred to be more domestic, like bananas
<buddha-juice> i'm not sure how they're able to modify the genes of food without utilizing artificial selection
<iheartubuntu3> thanks markdude
<iheartubuntu3> honored
<iheartubuntu3> jamiedmattingly how did that Ubuntu Hour go the other night?
<jamiedmattingly> it was ok just me and grantbow but we had fun
<iheartubuntu3> awesome. very exciting to hear about a new one!
<pleia2> heading downstairs to the SF one soonish
<jamiedmattingly> got in trouble for having my laptop at work today
<jamiedmattingly> cant use it during day anymore :(
<iheartubuntu3> no??
<iheartubuntu3> sucks
<jamiedmattingly> there was alot of down time so i stayed busy
<buddha-juice> i used to work on my novel during my lunch break
<jamiedmattingly> we got a new book keeper shes on everybodys tail. 'i dont pay you for that!!'
<iheartubuntu3> is your novel finished?
<iheartubuntu3> im stuck atq150 pages and havent touched it in a year
<iheartubuntu3> where am i adding in a new Ubuntu Hour?
<iheartubuntu3> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<iheartubuntu3> and then add event?
<pleia2> yeah you can add from that page
<iheartubuntu3> and i will add one before every time?
<iheartubuntu3> or can i set it reoccuring
<pleia2> add every time
<pleia2> there is a "copy event" option that makes it a little easer
<pleia2> just copy and change the dates
<iheartubuntu3> can i go in and edit an even after i create one? (i dont have an announcement page yet)
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu3> and location info is editable?
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu3> :) ty
<pleia2> welcome :)
<iheartubuntu3> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/778/detail/
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> ok, heading downstairs now
<iheartubuntu3> strangley it used my old openid info
<iheartubuntu3> strangely
<iheartubuntu3> strangle me
<pleia2> yay, 2 of us here now!
<buddha-juice> pleia2: and now?
<pleia2> 5 of us
<buddha-juice> holy smokes!
<MarkDude> Why the batman exclamation?
<buddha-juice> it wasn't a batman exclamation
<buddha-juice> oh, cuz' she said there's 5 now
<buddha-juice> at the SF ubuntu hour MarkDude
<MarkDude> That is cool- I was hoping to make it there- maybe next time
<buddha-juice> yeah, i was hoping to make it too
<buddha-juice> maybe when someone at noisebridge makes a transporder
<MarkDude> Or giant catapult in your location- and I can arrange a giant catchers mitt- Bugs Bunny style
<MarkDude> Just need to calibrate it correctly
<buddha-juice> i don't get what is so holy about toledo
<MarkDude> The fact it is not Cleveland :P
<Torikun2> yo
<iheartubuntu> which would you go for? a 2.0ghz single core Celeron OR a 1.6ghz Dual Core Atom 330. both with 4gb of ram.
<buddha-juice> i'd go with dual core
<buddha-juice> i don't know much about atom's though :P
<buddha-juice> not even, hydrogen :D
<iheartubuntu> ty
 * iheartubuntu is looking int a ZaReason computer for his dad
<iheartubuntu> so right now the Ubuntu Hour in Pasadena is going to be once a month. Is this not often enough? The Ubuntu Hour wiki says "once a week or every other week"
<pleia2> eh, do them as often as you can, the SF one is only monthly
<pleia2> one per month is better than none :)
<akk> Weekly is probably too often unless you have a lot of people trading off, or a handful of super-dedicated people.
<iheartubuntu> for some reason my launchpad is logging in to the events page as my old launchpad name, not my new one. any way to update this>
<iheartubuntu> ?
<iheartubuntu> wonder if the wiki launchpad and the launchpad are somehow different
<iheartubuntu> hmmm. my launchpad acct i use for wiki is somehow different than the launchpad i use to sign into canonical (i think)
<iheartubuntu> this is too much at 11am :)
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, after talking to you yesterday- I had to go outside and garden
<iheartubuntu> haha
<MarkDude> Still doing it today- already spread like 5 gallons of coffee grounds
 * MarkDude likes alternating coffee and miracle gro
<MarkDude> Have some more gooseberries I planted, chives, basil, the tomato seeds from you-
<MarkDude> Also some beets- just so I can tell people I have mad beats
<buddha-juice> gardening?  cool.
<MarkDude> buddha-juice, yep
<buddha-juice> i think sliced bread is overrated
<MarkDude> already had a hummingbird say hello
<buddha-juice> i just ate a bolillo
<buddha-juice> there was a hummingbird yesterday
<buddha-juice> i dunno, it just wasn't very sublime
<iheartubuntu> beets do well down here
<iheartubuntu> my cabbage is doing great right now
<iheartubuntu> beets carrots potatoes all do pretty good here. cucs very good
<iheartubuntu> california section UPDATED: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<MarkDude> The little jiffy pot greenhouse I got works well
<MarkDude> 1st year I have ever planted seeds in Feb- hella stoked to see em grow
<iheartubuntu> r u growing them indoors first
<iheartubuntu> last year i had tomato seeds i did outdoors and then got a freak rain and ruined all my seedlings
<iheartubuntu> really pissed me off too :)
<MarkDude> Both
 * MarkDude says it is not the biblical baby- it can be divided
<iheartubuntu> this year im doing them in small seedling starter squares
<MarkDude> Have most of the plants outside- have enough inside I have my bases covered
<buddha-juice> i am feeling quite endarkened this day
<iheartubuntu> and word on the next ubuntu banner countdown?
<pleia2> not yet
<buddha-juice> what about for my spirit guide?
<buddha-juice> i thought eating that chili would do it...but it doesn't look like it was strong enough
 * iheartubuntu is working on his next countdown idea
<iheartubuntu> should i just monitor http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<buddha-juice> i'm "working on" too many ninjas
<buddha-juice> inbetween the giant waste of time that is irc
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> IRC = i rarely create
<buddha-juice> ha-sob ha-sob
<buddha-juice> life = i create but nobody cares
<buddha-juice> :D
<MarkDude> IRC is a tool
<MarkDude> I have some really greeat friends due to it
<MarkDude> met hem here - deal with them in person now
<MarkDude> But, YES, dont let technology interfere with real life :)
<iheartubuntu> i notice there was no maverick countdown page . one for karmic and lucid though (unless it got moved)
<iheartubuntu> met markdude lyz seidos philip nhaines jdeslip jbermudes erichammond darkwingduck akk all here
<MarkDude> Yep iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> 10+ great people
<MarkDude> I was SUPER resistant to IRC at 1st
<MarkDude> I may not make it to SELF this year- I can still keep in touch with them on IRC
<iheartubuntu> akgraner met at the ubuntu user booth
<iheartubuntu> yay
<MarkDude> buddha-juice, Buddha went everywhere *searching* and working on trying to find Enlightenment, he did not find it until he became tired, and just sat- under a tree
<iheartubuntu> im missing someone from SD
<iheartubuntu> kdub
<buddha-juice> what up MarkDude?
<buddha-juice> i guess i'm not tired enough yet
<buddha-juice> i was going to sit under the weeping fig today
<buddha-juice> the figless fig
<buddha-juice> perhaps the very tree that Jesus cursed
<buddha-juice> but the ground was wet
<buddha-juice> i have no real life
<buddha-juice> real life is just as vapid as irc
<buddha-juice> if not more so
<buddha-juice> let me go to a coffee shop and stare at the meatcages
<buddha-juice> hehe
<buddha-juice> i just read an article on how incorporating may be better than marriage
<buddha-juice> absurdity abounds
<iheartubuntu> incorporating can be helpful. you may consider becoming an LLC :)
<buddha-juice> oh no, not another one
<buddha-juice> quanta technology, llc
<buddha-juice> i don't have a girlfriend
<buddha-juice> i am not sure if that's good or bad, really
<buddha-juice> i think like 80% of the blogs i follow are garbage
<buddha-juice> for me, anyway
<buddha-juice> i just read them faster
<buddha-juice> *should
<iheartubuntu> we should do an ubuntu hour together and see how it goes
<buddha-juice> don't forget...*DEAD* ones
<buddha-juice> muahahaha
<iheartubuntu> true
<buddha-juice> yeah, lakewood or something
<buddha-juice> i should go to csula tonight
<iheartubuntu> what color is buddha-juice anyways? have you figured that part out?
<buddha-juice> so that i can pretend i am useful
<iheartubuntu> im not going to be there tonite actually
<buddha-juice> i think it is green
<buddha-juice> hehehehe
<buddha-juice> no pretending for me then
<iheartubuntu> every second thursday of the month im doing the ubuntu hour in pasadena... starting next month, not tonite
<buddha-juice> right-o
<iheartubuntu> i had already made plans for tonite motnhs ago unfortunately
<buddha-juice> no worries
<iheartubuntu> completely out of my realm (acting class)
<iheartubuntu> im always challenging myself like that
<iheartubuntu> although, dont think i will ever skydive :)
<buddha-juice> sky diving is lame
<buddha-juice> chopping off a limb, now that's an extreme sport
<buddha-juice> ha.
<MarkDude> Two letters if you would listen to my advice buddha-juice
<MarkDude> BE
<MarkDude> Just be for a bit
<MarkDude> stuff will sort out
<buddha-juice> all right MarkDude, thanks for that.
<MarkDude> absurdity DOES abound, so does beauty- look more for the happy- the crappy is always out there
<buddha-juice> 5 letters is my retort- cease
<buddha-juice> when the tree casts a shadow, i will sit under it for as long as possible
 * MarkDude is rooting for you dude. I gave up most of the friends i had a few years ago- they were too negative- you have a fresh start at the moment- many people want that more than anything
<buddha-juice> other people's misery doesn't really make me feel better
<buddha-juice> but i appreciate your intention
<buddha-juice> D.C. is Coruscant
 * MarkDude is saying where you are has value
<buddha-juice> qualitatively, perhaps
<MarkDude> Can always be worse- can always be better
<buddha-juice> mmm hmmm
<buddha-juice> i just had an idea
<buddha-juice> i'll read my short story
<MarkDude> Reading is fun
<buddha-juice> my stuff is particularly fun to read for me
 * MarkDude will talk to you later Sir- Im heading to Saxbys
 * buddha-juice waves fare well
<buddha-juice> literally
<MarkDude> Hey I was wondering if You could see if Bhikku would let me interview him about social media
<buddha-juice> best way to find out is to ask him yourself
<MarkDude> I think his perspective would be great- and I would like to put it on the GK site\
<buddha-juice> assuming you have his facebook
<MarkDude> Ok, well I was just thinking you might enjoy setting it up
<MarkDude> \I do
<buddha-juice> i would rather get out of the way of efficiency
<MarkDude> I figure seeing what his deal is- as far as if he would be interested
<MarkDude> Efficiency?
<buddha-juice> if i was his assistant or something, or somehow more connected, then it might be a good idea
<buddha-juice> yes, why have a middle man when one is not necessary?
<buddha-juice> unless you are too busy to find out if he is interested in doing an interview
<buddha-juice> in which case i will do it on your behalf
<MarkDude> Assistant? You pointed him as a teacher, Its not some business deal :)
<MarkDude> I am soooo busy it is silly
<buddha-juice> he is not officially my teacher
<MarkDude> a
<MarkDude> not your ;)
<buddha-juice> not officially, whatever that means
<MarkDude> lol
<buddha-juice> "You either do it, or die, and death is not an option."  said the Sergeant critically to the Lieutenant.
<buddha-juice>     He usually didn't speak to his superiors this way, but the Sergeant also wasn't the type to hold back when he knew he had to speak the truth.  This was probably the reason why he stayed a sergeant.  But it suited him.  He didn't have the ambition for rank or even power.
<MarkDude> Well it sounds like fun - the idea of being a Danish DR then choosing his path sounds very interesting- when I have the time - I like talking to people that have interesting stories that they live
<buddha-juice> he isn't all that accessible
<buddha-juice> you would have as good a chance at getting his here as myself
<buddha-juice> he posted an interesting video, where he took a poisonous snake out of the dwellings there in Sri Lanka
<MarkDude> If you would try - I would greatly appreciate it
<buddha-juice> sure, i'll send him an email
<buddha-juice> if i had known you were too busy to do it yourself, i would have just done it, incidentally
<MarkDude> The context is that GK wants to help people- that is done in many ways- the way he does FB to spread his message is cool
<MarkDude> Well ty
<MarkDude> It is been a bit of a task for me to ask folks for help- It has been drawn to my attention that I should do that more.  :)
<buddha-juice> well, don't be angry if i say no ;)
<buddha-juice> email sent
<buddha-juice> he may likely ignore it.
<buddha-juice> he has ignored other messages
<MarkDude> Well ty either way - ttyl
<iheartubuntu> I Heart Ubuntu Chrome Web App --> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ebmnihhdighbncamoaeeafmpmnndnnig
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-11
<lfitz> nhaines, is there a lake forest loco tonight?
<nUboon2Age> i'm moving the Ubuntu Hour: SJ that was supposed to be tonight tentatively to the 31st. pleia2, aaditya, jtatum, jledbetter, outofjungle
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age, Ok, thank you :)
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age, Going to geeknic?
<nUboon2Age> sorry to be so last minute.  i'm completely exhausted.  see y'all next week on Tuesday for Ubuntu Hour: Mountain View (moved off St. Pat's day).  hi jledbetter! :-)
<nUboon2Age> adios all...
<jledbetter> Drat. Moved from St Pat's day? Drat!
<jledbetter> That's the second thing moved that week. What in the wide world of sports...
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: Any word on the videos from Ubucon being uploaded yet?
<pleia2> hmm, doesn't look like nUboon2Age made any entry/updates/posts for the mt view hour, I assume it'll be at red rock?
<pleia2> jtatum: do you know?
<jledbetter> pleia2, The one that was moved from St Patrick's day?
<pleia2> jledbetter: I assume so, but there wasn't any announcement or loco directory entry for the 17th either
<jledbetter> Probably same spot then. Was hoping it was going to be the 17th but at least there's the 19th :)
<jtatum> Let me make sure that's all squared away.
<jtatum> red rock is correct though
<pleia2> thanks jtatum :)
<pleia2> unfortunately if it's the 15th that conflicts with jdeslip's talk at balug
<pleia2> but there is always next time
<jtatum> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/799/detail/
<jtatum> it's the 24th
<pleia2> oh good, so no st patrick's conflict afterall :)
<jtatum> nope, we decided at the last hour to just go a week later for march
<jtatum> probably we'll move back because it conflicts with baypiggies on the 24th
<pleia2> it usually conflicts with baylisa, which is sad
<pleia2> oh bother, the 24th is the HOA meeting
<pleia2> I can never win :)
<jtatum> seems like you could do something almost every day. figuring out what to go to is an art around here. gotta prioritize and figure out how many to go to before getting people'd out
<pleia2> indeed :)
<pleia2> my boyfriend is on the board of the HOA, so on HOA meeting nights he comes home early (which means I have no ride home from mt view0
<pleia2> well, aside from caltrain, but then it takes me 2 hours to get home
<jledbetter> What's wrong with geeking out on St Patrick's day?
<jledbetter> Green beer + Ubuntu == fun, eh? ;)
<iheartubuntu> yay. wife just got naturalized in ceremony  a few moments ago
<iheartubuntu> beer? someone said BEER?
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Yes, and let's celebrate *that* too! Congratulations to her!
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Though, not sure what it means but you said "yay" so I say yay. What is it?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: congrats!
<iheartubuntu> she became an american citizen
<jledbetter> Awesome :)
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Where's she from?
<iheartubuntu> russia
<jledbetter> Cool (pun intended)
<iheartubuntu> tell me about it :)
<iheartubuntu> -30 celsius one new years eve
<iheartubuntu> nothing like drinking a bottle of champagne in mcdonalds :)
<jledbetter> Wild
<iheartubuntu> and double yay she finally switched to skype to talk to her family
<iheartubuntu> no more icq withu buntu probs for me
<iheartubuntu> no word from my brother in japan
<iheartubuntu> usually i hear from him quickly too when something happens
<iheartubuntu> must still have power outages
<jledbetter> I hope he's alright.
<iheartubuntu> ive heard lots of tweeting going on in japan. how are they doing it without electricity and phone outages?
<pleia2> jdeslip: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5518045150/ shall come to your talk on tuesday to cheer you on
<pleia2> I have to leave early though, since I need to go to san jose that night to pick up MJ from the airport
<jdeslip> Sweet, I'll refer all questions I can't answer to the squishable bugdroid
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> natty boy!
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: where was your brother at?
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: military?
<iheartubuntu> someplace southwest of tokyo
<iheartubuntu> between tokyo and osaka
<iheartubuntu> about halfway
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> Military?
<iheartubuntu> i dont remember the perfecture name
<iheartubuntu> no
<iheartubuntu> retirement sorta :)
<DarkwingDuck> ahh
<iheartubuntu> BofA programmer of ATM machines back in the 70s
<pleia2> my cousin in tokyo updated facebook, she still has power and internet access at her place (11th floor of some highrise downtown)
<iheartubuntu> he retired a long time back and has been traveling the world.
<iheartubuntu> so she is ok?
<iheartubuntu> GOOD
<pleia2> yeah, just freaked out, it was all very scary
<iheartubuntu> settled in japan. wife is japanese
<iheartubuntu> WAIT... lyz you dont know what a real quake is like do you
<akk> pleia2: Was it pretty strong in Tokyo? Do they have any damage there?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: nope
<pleia2> akk: yes, they sent everyone home from work (she's a bank executive)
<akk> I've been through '71 and '89, but I don't know what a real quake is like either. Those were tiny compared to this one.
<iheartubuntu> i heard a report late last night that within 10 days california is on high alert for an even larger quake
<iheartubuntu> true
<pleia2> she lived in NYC during 9/11, compared the hysteria in tokyo to that :(
<iheartubuntu> i had the quake down here in montebello area... was big. but only a 6.5 i think
<iheartubuntu> that was 87 or so
<iheartubuntu> the northridge quake didnt feel that big to me
<iheartubuntu> i just fell asleep the other night watching hereafter. not theb est movie to fall asleep to!
<iheartubuntu> chile had some major quakes recently too. we are in the ring
<pleia2> I was surprised to wake up to tsunami warnings *here* this morning, the pacific is big!
<akk> chile and japan usually have the worst quakes (and alaska) -- subduction zones.
<akk> and indonesia
<iheartubuntu> so im just guessing it could be the recent increase in sun activity
<akk> Then you just have to explain the big quakes that happen during solar minimum.
<iheartubuntu> i havent really plotted anything. would be interesting to see
<iheartubuntu> 8.9 i cannot even imagine that
<nhaines> pleia2: Long Beach got 2-foot higher tsunami waves this morning.
<jtatum> people try to blame sun cycles for all kinds of stuff so there are a lot of plots already. no correlation. earthquakes don't correlate to anything.
<pleia2> nhaines: they were saying just 8" storm surge here (and it hit during low tide), so they closed the beaches and the highway next to the ocean, but there were no problems
<nhaines> pleia2: I understand that Crescent City got hammered but I haven't heard specifics other than boats smashed together and docks shattered.
<pleia2> nhaines: I watched some of the news for Crescent City, seems a bit of an overreaction :) some private boats got knocked about but there doesn't seem to be any flooding or anything major
<nhaines> nhaines: everything seemed to be pointing to a blog post so... yeah, I'm still waiting.  :)
<pleia2> "Thirty-five boats have been crushed and the harbor has major damage. Major damage."
<pleia2> 35 boats in a coastal town is *nothing*
<pleia2> there are probably thousands that are fine
<pleia2> I guess there is some flooding reported now
<akk> That's still amazing for being so far away from the source of the tsunami!
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> Crescent City is pretty tiny, I doubt it has thousands of boats.
<pleia2> ah ok
<pleia2> I think I'll go visit the animals at sfzoo tomorrow
<akk> total population 7,789 according to wikipedia
<pleia2> I grew up in a 8k population coastal town, we had thousands of boats, but we had docks that had a lot of out of town people with boats
<pleia2> hurricanes were always a mess
<pleia2> we did a lot of fishing too (lots of lobster boats)
<iheartubuntu> never been in a hurricane
<iheartubuntu> no thanks!
<iheartubuntu> my mom worked for a guy who had a newspaper article in his office. he was on the cover of the news back in the 80s. he was in a car that was picked up and dropped off 10 miles away fro ma tornado. no thanks :)
<iheartubuntu> anyone having gwibber problems?
<pleia2> Hurricane Bob (1991) took out a huuuuge cherry tree in our front yard, but we were on vacation in upstate NY when that hit
<iheartubuntu> i love upsate NY and VT
<iheartubuntu> spent lot of time around there
<iheartubuntu> mostly burlington to rutland
<iheartubuntu> miss the colors and how crisp the air is and clean visually everything is
<iheartubuntu> u dont get that here :)
<pleia2> the ice storm in 1998 is probably the worst disaster I've lived through
<pleia2> the entire state of maine was declared a disaster area
<iheartubuntu> what kind of damage? were you stuck inside for long periods of time?
<pleia2> no power, no water, only emergency vehicles allowed on the roads
<pleia2> we were in a reasonably populated area, so we were only without power for a day, but it was the beginning of january and it was like 10F degrees out
<pleia2> water was back within 3 days, some neighbors a quarter mile away on a well brought us fresh water
<pleia2> much of the state had no power for 2+ weeks though
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_ice_storm_of_1998
<pleia2> "Roughly 700,000 of Maine's 1.2 million residents were without electricity, the Maine National Guard was mobilized, and hundreds of utility crews from as far away as North Carolina arrived to help."
<pleia2> was pretty crazy
<jtatum> hurricanes are not as bad as they look on the news
<pleia2> also, hehe, it's so cute that maine only has 1.2 million people :) how quaint
<jtatum> florida news crews are expert at filming every gas station awning and huge, rusted sign that blows over when winds pick up
<pleia2> yeah, my grandparents have lived in melborne, fl for over a decade with no ill effects
<jtatum> plus, unlike earthquakes, they don't tend to kill people
<pleia2> and you see them coming
<akk> The swarm of aftershocks in this one is really amazing. I bet I've gotten 50 different USGS notices so far.
<iheartubuntu> just those aftershocks are mostly bigger than big ones here
<akk> When I first checked my mail this morning, I glanced at the list and said "obviously something is broken with the USGS system, delete-delete-delete"
<akk> and found out later they were real
<pleia2> hehe
<seidos> what's going on?!
<iheartubuntu> the lights
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> work
<seidos> vines
<seidos> i just read this tweet:  "Future of Linux in consumer space is commercial mixed-source forks like webOS/Android. GNOME is going nowhere. I switched to a Mac this week"
<iheartubuntu> i was thinking about this recently actually. where can ubuntu go if google os and android are going full steam ahead with billions backing them
<iheartubuntu> for me its the alternative reason. i read most android and iphone apps are not open source either
<iheartubuntu> with ubuntu most everything is
<iheartubuntu> its an interesting topic for sure
<iheartubuntu> i tried a mac at a friends house recently trying to fix her computer. i kept telling her, you know this would just work in ubuntu. you know you wouldnt have these problems with ubuntu. your dad is using ubuntu for a year now and he never complains about anything anymore
<iheartubuntu> when approaching the topic... yah its a good question for sure, but once you realyl start thinking about it... ubuntu is the choice for me
<pleia2> hehe, all our east coast clients who call today are all "so, how's the tsunami?"
 * pleia2 tells them that the beaches got wet
<seidos> there was some bad stuff in san jose i read
<seidos> iheartubuntu: if android or web os turns out to be superior, would you stay with ubuntu?
<seidos> i don't have any delusions that if ubuntu can't compete, it will likely be abandoned
<iheartubuntu> radiation levels at nuke plant in japan 1000x times normal
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 jsut curious if you are using your cr48 for most tasks or use it as an extra computer? travel computer? etc?
<iheartubuntu> in front of the tv computer? :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: travel is still always the netbook (it's smaller), but at home in front of the tv etc I switch between my netbook and cr48 depending on what I'm doing
<pleia2> cr48 is good when I want to focus on email or writing in my blog, fewer distractions
<pleia2> and I use it for watching video.pbs.org
<iheartubuntu> im a sucker for create tv
<iheartubuntu> ohh wow pbs website is a lot nicer than i recall it
<pleia2> yeah, and they have loads of streaming stuff
<iheartubuntu> austin city limits cool
<iheartubuntu> dave matthews band... they used to be sooo popular in the NE
<DarkwingDuck> And it gets worse in Japan... http://goo.gl/8lYg7
<akk> "please log in"
<iheartubuntu> hmm. chrome doesnt want to play pbs
<DarkwingDuck> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703597804576194123030511478.html?mod=e2tw
<akk> firefox wouldn't play bbc when I tried this morning.
<DarkwingDuck> Firfox played just fine for me.
<akk> DarkwingDuck: ugh, I hope they get it cooled off in time.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah...
<iheartubuntu> i really like the NYT and USAtoday  chrome apps... too bad other newspapers arent doing similar. LA times, etc
<iheartubuntu> wheres crescent city? santa cruz got hit pretty good
<pleia2> waaay up northern california
<pleia2> crescent city seems to be much worse than santa cruz
<akk> Crescent City is very tsunami-prone for some reason.
<akk> Looking at the NOAA wave-height diagram, it looks like maybe the ocean floor is concentrating waves in a few directions.
<akk> http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/images/high_resolution/680_20110311-TsunamiWaveHeight.jpg
<akk> CC may be at the focus of some complicated ocean-floor funnel.
<iheartubuntu> ok north of eureka even
<iheartubuntu> we have any ubuntu hours there? :)
<iheartubuntu> i havent kept up - did the tsunami in japan happen after the quake or at the same time?
<pleia2> after
<akk> caused by
<iheartubuntu> im curious what the eta from the quake to when the tsunami hit
<iheartubuntu> i heard on the radio this AM that all twitter tweets are recorded and sent to the library of congress
<jbermudes> iheartubuntu: it was about 45 minutes IIRC
<iheartubuntu> aa thanks
<iheartubuntu> hiya jess!
<iheartubuntu> im having all sorts of probs with my email lately. hope you got that one about ubuntu hour starting in pasadena
<jbermudes> yeah, I did. I'm looking forward to it!
<iheartubuntu> i should send it to the mailing list also
<jbermudes> yeah, good idea
<seidos> apparently a dude was swept out to sea in california:  http://abcnews.go.com/US/california-man-swept-sea-tsunami/story?id=13112901
<seidos> dag
<iheartubuntu> sheez
<seidos> clement sauve died, he was 33 :|
<pleia2> http://www.berkeleyside.com/2011/03/11/tsunami-makes-it-to-bay-area-photographed-in-emeryville/
<pleia2> pretty neat
<seidos> i swear i'm going to piss someone off and get blasted in the face someday.  it'll be w/ the ULUG.  i'll say something on irc and then we'll meet for some LUGish thing and then *blasted* right in the face
<pleia2> (there is a video in the comments too)
<seidos> pleia2: have you seen the movie "north shore"?
<seidos> it was a cheezy 80s surf movie.  i thought it was so cool when i was a kid.
<pleia2> nope
<seidos> to this day, i wish my name was "turtle"
<akk> There's a Barbara Kingsolver book that has a kid character named Turtle.
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know offhand what sort of backup file MS outlook creates and if evolution can take it and restore it?
<iheartubuntu> i'll be showing ubuntu to an old XP user tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-12
<seidos> iheartubuntu: last i remember it was a ".pst" file
<seidos> last i heard evolution couldn't open them
<iheartubuntu> maybe i did read that someplace. first restore it in thunderbird, then back it up, and then evolution can handle the thunderbird files
<iheartubuntu> i'll have to look into it
<seidos> i thought thunderbird even failed to open .pst files
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, that's the typical way to do it, but evolution has (excuse me) evolved some in the past couple years so I'd look in the evolution docs to be sure it doesn't support it now
<iheartubuntu> its evolved huh? :)
<iheartubuntu> i'll check it :)
<iheartubuntu> i know how this all it happened.
<iheartubuntu> the old guy still uses dial up.
<iheartubuntu> i put ubuntu on his wifes new laptop. she barely knows how to use a computer. hooked them up with wifi too
<iheartubuntu> shes shopping on macys and all the sites now :)
<iheartubuntu> not bad for never using a computer before. thank you ubuntu. no pop ups, no problems
<iheartubuntu> now he is calling me :)
<pleia2> nice :)
<iheartubuntu> "yah yah the misses computer just seems to work without any problems"
<iheartubuntu> im bringing ubuntu and kubuntu. but not sure if he will go for it. we'll see. im sure the first thing is to get wifi in his system going
<iheartubuntu> hate to see how old his system is. i prbably have junk laying around thats faster
<iheartubuntu> take care all. be safe!
<iheartubuntu> happy friday :)
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - could not find help online or irc but this youtube video shows evolution can import PST files now. COOL. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CiSX3rkl98
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> byeee
<jledbetter> seidos, Coming back to BT?
<seidos> jledbetter: i never left :)
<seidos> i am there in spirit
<jledbetter> seidos, I appreciate the spirit but "seeing" you in the team channel would also be great :)
<seidos> jledbetter: why?
<seidos> is there something you need me to do?
<jledbetter> seidos, Touch base, mostly :)
<jledbetter> seidos, Thank you!
<jbermudes> Does anyone else not understand the phrase "touch base" ?
<jbermudes> what are the bases being touched?
<pleia2> 1st, 2nd, 3rd..
<pleia2> :)
<jledbetter> Thanks :) Yep. Baseball.
<jbermudes> ooooooh, that does make sense...unlike the other 99% of english, heh
<jledbetter> Yeah there are some oddities.
<iheartubuntu> just got a message on my phone "explosion at nuke plant"
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-13
<The_Letter_M> Hello ALl
<pleia2> g'day The_Letter_M
<The_Letter_M> Anyone here use eBox / Zentyal?
<pleia2> Michael Paric on the list uses it quite a bit (I think he's done a couple talks too)
<The_Letter_M> I remember he does. I lost his card though
<The_Letter_M> I have a server set up with it though
<The_Letter_M> and I try to add a user using the command line
<pleia2> his email address is on this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2009-December/001011.html
<pleia2> or you could just ask on list, he may not be the only one using it
<The_Letter_M> and then when I try to set a PW I get passwd: Authentication token manipulation error passwd: password unchanged
<The_Letter_M> thanks
<iheartubuntu> i got this old timer to switch to ubuntu today :)
<iheartubuntu> popped in the livecd
<iheartubuntu> showed him how easy evolution was
<pleia2> is this the one with the outlook conversion?
<iheartubuntu> yup
<iheartubuntu> what was the deal maker was the printer
<pleia2> yeah?
<iheartubuntu> i told him i needed to install the printer and test out his printer
<iheartubuntu> i went into print settings, and the HP 4500 was already there
<iheartubuntu> its an all in one
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> print,scan,fax
<iheartubuntu> so i asked him to print a document
<iheartubuntu> the guy is old like 33
<iheartubuntu> just kidding :)
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> hes almost 80
<iheartubuntu> and he printed no problem
<iheartubuntu> he said he also needed to figure out how to scan so he can email them to his customers
<iheartubuntu> i had him lay the doc face up where the scanner feed was
<pleia2> yeah, windows is hard when it comes to printing, have to go find drivers (if you don't have the disk) and then deal with errors if it's not a certified driver
<iheartubuntu> he opened simple scan
<iheartubuntu> and clicked scan and it scanned it and he made a PDF
<iheartubuntu> very easy
<pleia2> as it should be!
<iheartubuntu> so he was really blown away
<iheartubuntu> i spent 3 hours trying to get wifi going on his XP
<iheartubuntu> he wasnt sure about ubuntu at first
<iheartubuntu> pop in the disc and ubuntu found the wifi :)
<pleia2> nice
<iheartubuntu> so everything just worked
<iheartubuntu> (that might be a first for me)
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> but it was nice to see everything just work like it should
<iheartubuntu> no hunting for drivers
<iheartubuntu> i ordered him some more ram and when it comes in i'll convert his system
<iheartubuntu> ohh one question
<iheartubuntu> 10.10 didnt work
<iheartubuntu> it just sits there blank screen
<iheartubuntu> 10.04 works fine
<iheartubuntu> and livecd booted right up
<iheartubuntu> anyone experience this before?
<iheartubuntu> its an onboard video card. not sure much more than that. im not going to upgrade his video card at all
<iheartubuntu> considering he just does email
<iheartubuntu> the IE browser was horrible. would not render pages properly
<pleia2> at what point does it sit there? during install?
<iheartubuntu> i shoulda check the version... but it was OLD
<iheartubuntu> no before it gets to the "try ubuntu" install ubuntu main screen
<pleia2> maybe a bad install disk? I dunno, there are a zillion reasons for it, I just try the alt installer if I run into trouble
<iheartubuntu> thats what i was thinking but it was a canonical disc
<iheartubuntu> i'm going to look for another one i have and try it and maybe try a burned disc as well
<pleia2> lucid is probably the way to go anway :)
<pleia2> LTS++
<iheartubuntu> youre right. i put lucid on the wifes computer about 6 months ago
<iheartubuntu> it just works
<iheartubuntu> a big yahoo mail icon an a big QVC icon on the desktop :)
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> (hope i dont get a christmas gift)
<iheartubuntu> dang i didnt say that!
<iheartubuntu> nice zoo pics
<pleia2> thanks :)
<iheartubuntu> i miss the zoo. its been a while
<iheartubuntu> never been to SF zoo
<pleia2> it was a perfect day for the zoo, and the animals cooperated!
<iheartubuntu> do they have gorillas
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu> san diego has an incredible zoo down there
<pleia2> no elephants though, have to go to the oakland zoo for elephants (I haven't been yet)
<pleia2> yeah, san diego is world famous
 * pleia2 shall go some day!
<akk> SF Zoo is very good too, though!
<iheartubuntu> its right near the ocean? like south of golden gate park?
 * pleia2 saw a baby koala and a baby anteater!
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yep
<akk> I've never been to the Oakland zoo.
<pleia2> it's harder to get there though (public transit takes 3x longer than driving, so I'd drive, ugh driving)
<pleia2> getting to sfzoo is very easy on MUNI :)
<iheartubuntu> where is oakland zoo? in the hills or something?
<pleia2> it's to the east of 580 near some other parks
<pleia2> there is a bus that goes there from BART, but it's like a 25 minute ride itself
<pleia2> (goog maps tells me it's 25 minutes total to drive from where I am)
<iheartubuntu> not bad
<iheartubuntu> and 5 hours by bus
<pleia2> yeah, it's actually not a bad drive, juts 80 to 580
<iheartubuntu> i would never do bus in LA here
<iheartubuntu> in SF its doable
<iheartubuntu> muni is pretty efficient
<pleia2> I mostly just take buses that go in straight lines :)
<pleia2> unless someone else is navigating
<iheartubuntu> dont take a bus in rome then
 * pleia2 public transportation newbie
<iheartubuntu> buses in rome go for loops and everyone on the bus gives you a different answer on where its going
<iheartubuntu> i got the impression no one knew exactly where the bus was going, but knew the general direction it was heading
<pleia2> haha, lovely
<iheartubuntu> and that is exactly how it worked out for us too :)
<pleia2> public transit in SF is very well documented, probably because a lot of tourists use it
<pleia2> a lot like DC
<iheartubuntu> we got on, it was going toward the east and we got off a few blocks away and hiked the rest of the way
<pleia2> philly's public transit is dirty and scary :\
<iheartubuntu> the streets in dc confused me more than the metro
<pleia2> yeah, driving in DC is hard, the metro is great
<iheartubuntu> next thing you know i was crossing the river and heading to arlington
<pleia2> so just park near a metro station ;)
<akk> Buses in most places I've lived don't go in straight lines, at least for long. You just have to memorize that 571 goes where you're going (and where to get off and transfer to 305).
<iheartubuntu> any good bart apps for android or iphone?
<akk> google maps generally knows about transit, doesn't it?
<akk> In Portland we were walking with a friend who had gmaps on his android, and it was telling him "go 2 blocks this way then catch the 71 or the 13 bus"
<pleia2> yeah, a lot of cities have their transit info in google maps now
<pleia2> philly didn't when I lived there, but they might now
<pleia2> new jersey had just gotten theirs in when I was moving
<akk> (unfortunately gmaps offline doesn't work on my android 1.6 :( )
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: most of the transit agencies here have mobile versions of their websites, so I just use them
<pleia2> caltrain, bart, and for muni I just use nextmuni.com
<iheartubuntu> just an FYI for everyone here in california. you might consider picking up some potassium iodide pills in case of nuclear fallout. see the map... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfKawRWSk3w
<pleia2> I actually have some
<pleia2> (I used to live within the kill zone of a plant)
<iheartubuntu> i dont know about 750 rads hitting the USA though
<iheartubuntu> seems far fetched
<pleia2> yeah
<iheartubuntu> but still not a bad idea to keep some on hand
<pleia2> my house was 7 miles away, and my apartment after that was like 2
<akk> Is potassium iodide a vitamin-store thing?
<iheartubuntu> i wold say OMG but my website has banned me from speaking such a name every again :)
<pleia2> akk: not sure, I got mine from the township
<iheartubuntu> i dont think you would survive 750 rads
<pleia2> but typically only townships near nuclear plants have them
<iheartubuntu> its easy to get online
<pleia2> I do question the effectiveness
<iheartubuntu> http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=190658&productId=190658&navAction=jump&navCount=3
<iheartubuntu> online only from CVS
<pleia2> I think it's mostly for piece of mind, something you can "do" as you drive away asap
<akk> Like duct tape on the windows. :)
<pleia2> yeah
<iheartubuntu> we'll just head to pleia2s house.
<pleia2> sold that house :)
<iheartubuntu> you have some earthquake pills at least?
<iheartubuntu> :)
<akk> I don't think it's supposed to protect against real radiation poisoning, only help if there's a radiation level so small it would only affect your thyroid.
<pleia2> it was interesting actually, when we bought the area was "up and coming" - it had been completely skipped for development for years because of the plant after 3 mile island, but public memory is only 20 years long
 * iheartubuntu needs to watch Jericho again
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/japan.earthquake.tsunami.earth/index.html
<DarkwingDuck> Japan quake moved teh island of Japan 8 feet and shifted earth axis 4 inches
<DarkwingDuck> Insane
<akk> Wow.
<pleia2> the one in chile last year only shifted the axis 8cm
<DarkwingDuck> That means quakes in the last year have moved the axis by 18cm
<akk> Doesn't shifting the axis violate conservation of momentum? (This must be one of those gyroscope problems.)
<DarkwingDuck> Well, teh earth spins on a double axis anyway...
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Only if both movements were in the same direction.
<DarkwingDuck> That's why we tilt
<akk> double axis?
<akk> The axis wobbles, certainly.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... that's what I meant
<DarkwingDuck> Becasue of the shape of the earth and the tilt
<pleia2> oh bother, DST means berkeleylug will be an hour earlier in my brain, getting there at noon is hard enough
<akk> Does shifting the axis 4" mean 4" at the surface of the earth (the pole)?
<iheartubuntu> they need to get rid of DST
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: +1
<akk> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> I agree with that
<iheartubuntu> if someone needs to work, then THEY get up earlier or THEY stay later. dont make me do it too!
<iheartubuntu> :)
<pleia2> speaking of which, our meeting page is wrong, fixing D/S time
<akk> Which direction did Japan move? West toward the mainland? None of the reports seem to say.
<iheartubuntu> now some countries switch, some  dont. some states switch, some dont. its all screwy
<akk> (Subduction zone, not strike-slip, so it's not obvious like it would be in CA.)
<iheartubuntu> towards calif
<DarkwingDuck> It effected the rotation axis of the earth
<akk> I'm asking about the 8 feet now, not the 4" axis thing.
<akk> Though I'm still confused how the axis shift works too.
<iheartubuntu> 8 feets towards calif
<iheartubuntu> not sure about the axis
<akk> Wow, toward the subducting plate? Interesting!
<iheartubuntu> i heard it on the radio this morn. so take it as such
<iheartubuntu> id look it up instead of some relying on some yeeeh haw station
<iheartubuntu> 105.1 go country
<akk> yeah, will do so if I can find it
<iheartubuntu> becuase wife doesnt like 101.9 la raza
<akk> usually it takes a while before much scientific data gets reported
<iheartubuntu> (but if i had an oktoberfest station it would be glued to that)
<iheartubuntu> has anyone seen the last narnia? dawn treader?
<pleia2> I think I've only seen the first
<akk> I didn't even see the first one.
<iheartubuntu> google has halted shipments of the cr48
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I love this plugin
<DarkwingDuck> Google translate for firefox.
<DarkwingDuck> Translates pages on the fly
<iheartubuntu> nice
<iheartubuntu> chrome does it automatigically
<pleia2> yeah I'm so used to it in chrome
<iheartubuntu> i so like to use chrome but find it buggy at times
<pleia2> makes the world so much smaller :)
<DarkwingDuck> How is the chrome in ubuntu?
<pleia2> works great for me (I don't use any plugins or anything though)
<iheartubuntu> nice
<iheartubuntu> and Chrome even looks good in Kubuntu
<iheartubuntu> you can set it to match kubuntus look
<DarkwingDuck> hmmz...
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: saying they "halted" them makes it sound so abrupt, they ran out and ended the program ;)
<DarkwingDuck> I've been looking for a good stable browser that doesn't suck RAM like FF does
<pleia2> not "omg they were exploding on peoples laps, halt shipments immediately!!11"
<iheartubuntu> reading the blog :)
<iheartubuntu> sounds like in May they will start selling
<pleia2> I really hope someone comes out with a netbook with a pixel qi screen soon
<iheartubuntu> what is that?
<pleia2> it's the screen on the OLPCs, you can see it in direct sunlight
<iheartubuntu> would be great in cars
<pleia2> I go outside with my netbook now, but it's not pleasant, can barely see the screen even with the brightness all the way up
<akk> I'd love to see tablets/ebook readers with that screen, too.
<iheartubuntu> do android tabs or ipads have that yet?
<akk> haven't heard of one
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: nope
<akk> You have to choose between an e-ink ebook reader (very limited software) and a backlit LCD.
<pleia2> my netbook is backlit LCD, which is what makes seeing it outside possible at all
<akk> I don't understand why nobody uses the frontlit/transflective color LCDs, like in the Zaurus or Garmin GPS.
<akk> The Zaurus was really readable in daylight as well as indoors.
<akk> There have been a few Palms like that (Zire/Tungsten) but AFAIK nothing since then.
<pleia2> interesting
<akk> If anybody's bored, you could measure your typing speed. http://speedtest.10-fast-fingers.com/
<iheartubuntu> im game
<iheartubuntu> im looking for a game for this old timer
<iheartubuntu> he said it was a cannon game where he shot things into the air, over a mountain or something like that
<iheartubuntu> browsing the software center :)
<akk> or angry birds? :)
<iheartubuntu> 52 words a minute
<iheartubuntu> yuk
<iheartubuntu> its all columbus typing though
<akk> columbus?
<iheartubuntu> point and go
<iheartubuntu> two fingers
<akk> ah ... wikipedia says that's fast for a 2-finger typist
<akk> says average is 37 wpm
<iheartubuntu> christopher columbus method is where you "discover it" and "land upon it"
<iheartubuntu> i can go faster
<iheartubuntu> i had a few errors though
<iheartubuntu> generally im pretty quick
<iheartubuntu> maybe im more gorilla. i use my thumbs a bit too
<akk> though it says professional typists average around 50-70, and I'm running around 80-82 and other folks seem to be faster.
<iheartubuntu> 55 now
<iheartubuntu> maybe we should get a Capitalism game going between ubuntu CA members:) (its like monopoly
<iheartubuntu> http://www.playdeb.net/software/Capitalism
<pleia2> 76, but I don't think I'd be able to keep that up over extended periods
<akk> I definitely couldn't keep up the typing of random words ... I start glazing over before the minute is over, and have to concentrate a lot.
<akk> If it was sentences it would be a lot easier.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> when I know what I'm saying on IRC I probably type faster :)
<pleia2> but transcribing is hard
<akk> I have trouble when they delete the two lines and replace with a new 2 lines -- I always lose a bit in the transition.
<akk> It would be easier for me if they scrolled a line at a time.
<akk> But it probably doesn't affect the numerical score that much.
<pleia2> I think tux type had a speed test that was better
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: have you tried tuxtype?
<iheartubuntu> i will now :)
<akk> me too
<pleia2> hmm, tuxtype is not what I thought it was
<pleia2> there was cli-based thing
<iheartubuntu> thats not it? i rememer some sort of typing tutor
<pleia2> tuxtype is this big ole graphical thing, with sound!
<iheartubuntu> tipptrainer
<iheartubuntu> klavaro
<pleia2> ah, gtypist
<akk> Neat ... though, how annoying how it changes the colors to make the text much harder to read ...
<akk> not sure that's entirely a fair test
<iheartubuntu> klavaro is sorta nice
<iheartubuntu> plee the bear
<iheartubuntu> not pleia2 the bear
<pleia2> not nearly fluffy enough
<iheartubuntu> haha!
<iheartubuntu> some interesting games in the software center i dont recall seeing before
<akk> I want some better puzzle/memory games.
<akk> And maybe games that teach real skills, e.g. something about the difficulty of sudoku but that requires actually doing math (so I'd get better at mental math instead of just counting).
<akk> I'm addicted to Word Drop on Android, but it gets old and I'd like to find other similar games.
<iheartubuntu> sudo apt-get install capitalism
<iheartubuntu> anyone?
<iheartubuntu> online monopoly
<iheartubuntu> i will be in the "doomopoly.doomworld.org" server
<iheartubuntu> port 1234
 * akk was never that excited about monopoly, sorry
<iheartubuntu> np
<iheartubuntu> time for a triple shot of espresso
<akk> Ah, gonna stay up for the time change so you don't wake up at the wrong time? :)
<iheartubuntu> ton of work to do
<iheartubuntu> just go all nite
<iheartubuntu> then tomorrow work on the house when its daylight
<r4y> How do I apply this patch?:
<r4y> v
<r4y> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63917593/gtk-recordmydesktop_select_window.patch
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-05
<philipballew> setting up a vpn is annoying
<pleia2> aww, I slept through the earthquake
<MarkDroid> mobile. O ly using wifi
<DonkeyHotei> ok
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-06
<iheartubuntu> did anyone get to feel that quake up in the bay area this morning?
<iheartubuntu> 1 MW Cold Fusion Reactor... http://pesn.com/2011/09/14/9501913_Rossis_One_Megawatt_Reactor_Gets_A_New_E-Cat_Model/
<akk> I didn't feel it -- saw the alert, but it was far away from here.
<pleia2> I was sleeping :)
<iheartubuntu> good everyone is safe!
<akk> It was very small -- 4.2 or something, wasn't it?
<pleia2> I think the original reports were 4.3, but articles later said 4.0
<jyo> Might be remembering them incorrectly but did the UDS dates move up a week?
<broder> that's what i have on my calendar - i put it down as soon as the location was announced
<jyo> broder: Looks like registration is the 9th now.
<broder> yeah, i saw :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-07
<wiretapped> rms is here at noisebridge :)
<broder> wiretapped: i'm sorry :)
<philipballew> example of a form noob http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257334
<greg-g> wiretapped: ohai! I didn't see you in this channel. What was RMS doing at noisebridge? He was at EFF earlier in the day yesterday (as said Parker Higgins)
<BotenAnna> not receiving a parrot, i hope
<nhaines> BotenAnna: ha, parrots.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-08
<bkerensa> pleia2: are you around by chance?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you run Xubuntu 11.10 on any of your systems?
<pleia2> yep
<bkerensa> pleia2: When you have some free time might you be interested in running "chromium-browser gmail.com" from terminal and letting me know if you encounter a crash
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> I don't use chromium-browser
<pleia2> regular one from the repos?
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah :) I'm trying to reproduce a bug so I can triage it
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> so, version 17.0.963.65~r124586-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 ?
<bkerensa> yep Package: chromium-browser 17.0.963.65~r124586-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<pleia2> ok, I can install it real quick
<bkerensa> chromium should crash versus launch gmail if the reporter is precise in his bug report
<pleia2> works fine for me
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> very odd... It doesnt reproduce for me either but I use Ubuntu (same version of Chromium)
<bkerensa> Bug #949439
<philipballew> i have xfce installed. I can try it
<pleia2> I'm on amd64, I can try it on i386 in a vm
<pleia2> (the reporter is on i386)
<bkerensa> I'm also asking for a backtrace
<pleia2> yeah, I suspect this is something environmental tbh
<philipballew> yeah, im on 64
<pleia2> nope, can't replicate on 32-bit either
<bkerensa> Hmm kk thanks for the help
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> sure, good luck
<kdub> Hola all
<Faqtotum> ubudroidy: a droid running ubuntu?
<philipballew> UDS  Sponsorship approved today, Oakland here I come.
<nhaines> philipballew: congrats!
<philipballew> philipballew, Thanks! now I just have to figure out where I will be the weekend before so I can travel there. If it's in Oakland, I wonder if I can just drive there and get remembered.
<philipballew> actually, I should look for a ride. parking probably costs a l0ot
<philipballew> *lot
<philipballew> scratch that. I'll ride my bike. What could go wrong
<nhaines> It could hail.
<philipballew> may weather is actually known to do weird things like that
<bkerensa> philipballew: me too
<bkerensa> ^
<philipballew> bkerensa, Its gona be pretty awesome!
<philipballew> it should be good. Normally I pack heat to a Linux conference in case a distro war breaks out, but in this case, I'll be packing heat because it's Oakland.
<jyo> boo Raspberry Pi manufacturing delay: http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/781
<bkerensa> oh yeah its going to be warm in may
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-09
<Darkwing> Yay! Got approved for sponsorship at UDS
<Darkwing> Bay Area, here I come :D
<pleia2> congrats :)
<Darkwing> How much is BART from SFO to Oakland?
<Darkwing> Approx?
<broder> http://www.bart.gov/tickets/calculator/index.aspx says about $8 or $9
<broder> err, sorry, that's round trip
<Darkwing> That's not bad. I'll call my cousin and see if he is busy that sunday. He lives in Berkley
<pleia2> Darkwing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project/+bug/929014
<pleia2> has bart info
<pleia2> clearly I tried, unsuccessfully, to get it on the actual UDS page
<pleia2> "wishlist" and forgotten! oh well :)
<Darkwing> 42 minutes??
<pleia2> it's faster than driving
<Darkwing> I think that will be longer then my flight :P:P
<pleia2> takes about 25 minutes to get from SFO to downtown SF alone (where the Bay Bridge to Oakland lives)
<Darkwing> Yeah, I know. I remember the area.
<Darkwing> I'll ring my cousin and see what he is doing.
<Darkwing> Change planes in Pheonix?!?!?!
 * Darkwing thwaps the travel people
<philipballew> does the Amtrak let off in an easy location compared to this may's UDS?
<BotenAnna> where is UDS?
<pleia2> Oakland
<BotenAnna> not sure about that far north :X
<pleia2> (downtown, near 12th street bart)
<BotenAnna> i only know about LA and southward amtrak, ha
<broder> it looks like the amtrak station for oakland is about a dozen blocks away from the nearest bart station
<BotenAnna> there might be a bus? but still, ick if so
<pleia2> amtrak itself does do some busing around the area, but I don't know specifics
<philipballew> I was going to bring my bike to uds so I might be able to ride it and pull my suitcase behind.
<philipballew> what a sight that would be
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you think taking Amtrak to Jack London Sq is best?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I have decided not to take a plane :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't know oakland well enough to be helpful
<BotenAnna> ok fun question time
<BotenAnna> a while ago i found out you could change the sudo prompt
<BotenAnna> like when it asks you for a password
<BotenAnna> it looks like this now for me:
<BotenAnna> anna@botenanna:~$ sudo grep -i operator /root/.*
<BotenAnna> OPERATOR OVERRIDE:
<BotenAnna> OVERRIDE FAILURE
<BotenAnna> OPERATOR OVERRIDE:
<BotenAnna> problem is, i cant figure out how i did this now
<BotenAnna> does anyone know?
<DonkeyHotei> lol
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know by chance if the hotel will at least be in Oakland? :P the agency is asking which city I should disembark at
<pleia2> bkerensa: http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/ has all the details, scroll down to "Venue"
<pleia2> it's being held at a hotel, people are staying at that hotel and the one across the street from it
<broder> oh, hmm, is the hotel full already or something?
<erichammond> Looks like I'll also be attending UDS (sponsored).  Now I need to figure out which days I should go.
<pleia2> broder: they knew it would, the conference hotel is small
<pleia2> they're both marriot, this is not uncommon for them
<pleia2> at that venue
<broder> oh, ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: So in the e-mail it said Canonical will pay for 6 days from Sunday (day before event) does that mean I must checkout on Friday last day of event or Saturday morning?
<pleia2> bkerensa: most people spend Sunday night through Friday night there
<pleia2> so you check out Saturday morning
<bkerensa> pleia2: ok :)
<pleia2> so what they mean is 6 nights :)
<pleia2> in hotel speak
<bkerensa> pleia2: ok excellent :) I just am trying to make it so I dont have to wander in Oakland between checkout and my trip back
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I dont like Oakland too much
 * pleia2 doesn't like wandering around Oakland much
<bkerensa> pleia2: If there is a long gap I might just go into SF and eat moar sushi
<bkerensa> apparently Amtrak has a weird schedule
<philipballew> im gonna bring my bike, but Im afraid to lock it up anywhere
<pleia2> yeah, you can drop off your stuff at the hotel and they can hold on to it for you before 3PM checkin
<pleia2> philipballew: you might call the hotel and see if they have bike parking (still risky and I'm sure they don't accept liability, but they may have a place in their car garage)
<philipballew> If they dont, I might have to leave it in the room. baring roomate does not mind
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> philipballew: I know my way around the bay area so if were early we could go catch food or something together
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I just try and avoid Oakland... Especially East Oakland
<pleia2> we had someone steal a bike from the 4th level (4 stories down!) of our parking garage here where I live
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> it was sad
<philipballew> bkerensa, that sounds perfect. I was going to leave Auburn Sunday morning
<pleia2> caught them on the camera casing the place, and then coming back to steal an expensive bike, police have the full report (and photo from camera!)
 * pleia2 is glad her bike is not super expensive
<pleia2> it's a nice bike, but not $2k nice :)
<philipballew> yeah, I try to make mine look cheeper then it really is
<bkerensa> philipballew: Im waiting for the agency to let me know when I will arrive Sunday... But I did just give them the stations I prefer and so it should be final soon
<bkerensa> philipballew: are you sponsored or coming on your own?
<philipballew> I called the station and asked for greg or whatever it was and he was gone
<philipballew> Im sponsored
<philipballew> I may just email him
<philipballew> bkerensa, when were you leaving portland
<bkerensa> philipballew: Apparently I will be leaving Portland on Saturday night arriving sometime on Sunday
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: You know they allow preferenced room pairing
<philipballew> they did, that is a good idea bkerensa
<philipballew> I like that
<bkerensa> philipballew: Greg Dawson? Yeah they had some other person e-mail me and said they will book soon
<philipballew> I think so. I need to email him today still. i'm reading a book first. well avoiding reading a book...
<philipballew> bkerensa, If im taking thr train I dont need to hurry that much on travel
<bkerensa> philipballew: :) trains have food and booze car and hopefully wifi
<philipballew> I took the train from sd to la 3 weeks ago and I can comfirm they had wifi and power outlets
<bkerensa> nice
<philipballew> Food is expensive there probably. But thats just my opinion
<philipballew> my trip will be only like three hours. much less time then my public transit rout I made to the bay that only costs like 10 dollars
<philipballew> only downside is its 8 hours
<bkerensa> philipballew: I plan on budgeting like $300
<bkerensa> for food and drink when Im there
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> im budgeting 20 in Case people want to go out to eat. other then that I will find hotel breakfast food, and Ill bring top romen
<philipballew> i think its a really bad idea, but what the hell
<bkerensa> philipballew: Well I believe UDS has Breakfast and Lunch.... Or so I was told.... I think you get a Per Diem for Dinner and also can expense your taxi?
<bkerensa> idl
<bkerensa> I plan on Walking from Jack London Square to the Hotel
<bkerensa> if I go to SF I will take the Bart and then Muni
<philipballew> thats not that bad. I think that thats pretty doable
<pleia2> breakfast and lunch are provided, along with lots of snacks throughout the day
<bkerensa> I know someone from our loco said he spent about $125 just on taxi when he went to Orlando but Canonical reimbursed him for that and also gave him like $25 per dinner?
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> mon, tues and friday usually have food (at least heavy appetizers) and beyond that you usually get a per diem of $30 or so for dinner
<bkerensa> how could you not get food at a convention
<bkerensa> pleia2: $30 for dinner is very generous
<pleia2> you do need a credit card to check in to the hotel for incidentals
<pleia2> (if it's a debit card, hotels usually put a couple hundred dollar hold)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Will they take my bank card?
<bkerensa> oh ok :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: How does that work with rooms being paired?
<pleia2> I always forget about this, someone always ends up having a problem as a result
 * philipballew survives school caf food and late night dumpster dives
<pleia2> bkerensa: most people are pretty honest, you should talk to canonical about expenses if your roomie eats the whole room bar and skips out on the bill
<pleia2> bkerensa: don't quote me on $30 :) it may be $27 or $25 or something
<philipballew> shoot, thats a nice amount
<pleia2> dinner in cities is expensive
<bkerensa> pleia2: No I was just wondering since rooms are paired as in shared does just one person need to have a credit card or both?
<pleia2> bkerensa: both
<bkerensa> ok
<philipballew> i only have a debit card with like 50 bucks on it pleia2  :)
<bkerensa> Well I have a Chase MasterCard Debit Card so I can try to sort out having an additional two hundred plus money for my expenses
<pleia2> philipballew: you should mention that to the sponsorship person, they can help if needed
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-10
<philipballew> alright, I will. ususlly at conferences I sleep on the floor, but this should be a treat
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah having an extra $200 is a concern for me... I dont need any incidentals one way or another I will likely make it happen but with my budget for the trip already it seems like it might be pushing it a bit
<bkerensa> so I guess I will e-mail the sponsorship person and see about it
<pleia2> don't quote me on $200 either ;) it varies by hotel
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just checked with the marriott they said they charge $50 per night when you check in
<pleia2> gah, $300
<bkerensa> so $300 must be available on the card
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> thats really not good
<bkerensa> thats means I would need to have readily $300 (Room) + $300 food/bev/taxi and then perhap another hundred or two for emergency
<bkerensa> wow
<philipballew> I wont have that kinda money, but I'll make it work
<pleia2> a month later you get reimbursed, but yeah, up front you need some cash
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> philipballew: I probably wont either
<bkerensa> philipballew: We may be in the same boat
<bkerensa> they even hold it for ten business days
<bkerensa> :(
<philipballew> I'll email them and tell them what's up
<bkerensa> philipballew: can you CC me bkerensa@ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> tell them I'm in same boat... thats a lot of money
<bkerensa> and I already have to bring a lot of money upfront :) and I got bills at home so idk
<philipballew> Agreed, After I figure out how to reenable my ppa's here i'll get the email ready
<philipballew> upgrading to 12.04 is fun, but a pain...
<bkerensa> philipballew: Thanks so much... Just figure one e-mail is better then bomboarding them
<philipballew> agreed bkerensa
<philipballew> got my question answered though http://askubuntu.com/questions/111645/whats-the-best-way-to-re-enable-ppas-repos-after-an-upgrade
<bkerensa> <pleia2> I always forget about this, someone always ends up having a problem as a result
<bkerensa> what has been done in past?
<pleia2> if they can't check in at all people go to registration and ask the canonical folks for help right then
<pleia2> if they check in and then realize they have no money they can do the same, or borrow money from fellow attendees
<philipballew> ill get this email started soon bkerensa dont worry. Still swearing at my computer. Should be done soon enough
<philipballew> usually after enough time I get it solved
<bkerensa> philipballew: What are you upgrading from?
<philipballew> bkerensa, 11.10 to 12.04. Disabled all my ppa's no I am trying to renable them. Thankfully I asked on askubuntu and I am going to try  to figure out how to do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/111645/whats-the-best-way-to-re-enable-ppas-repos-after-an-upgrade
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> philipballew: sudo sed -i s'/oneiric/precise/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bkerensa> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<bkerensa> and then kick back and wait for half a hour?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or more
<philipballew> sounds good to me!
 * philipballew copy and paste's
<bkerensa> after the upgrade is 100% done I would suggest also trying sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install
<bkerensa> which should make sure nothing got broke and fix it hopefully
<bkerensa> "D
<philipballew> seems fun.
<bkerensa> but the first two is what I have done on every upgrade so far without a hitch
<philipballew> breaking things is a skill i have
<bkerensa> philipballew: its the best fun ever
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> I think ill open and type the email in a google doc
<bkerensa> pleia2: so I have a question about a issue thats pickled me for years... Why do some people reply below quote and some above? What is the standard at least in FOSS?
<bkerensa> I feel like I'm going against the grain by replying above quote with sig above quote
<erichammond> bkerensa: You just asked a religious question where people have very strong opinions on both sides for arbitrary reasons that they each believe are inherently obviously true.
<bkerensa> erichammond: oh yeah? :P
<pleia2> what erichammond said
 * philipballew has no idea what going on
<erichammond> I've been on the Internet for nearly three decades.  The standard used to be inline responses, but over the last decade it has moved towards response above and quoted thread below.
<philipballew> oh look bkerensa a link that shows me typing a email!!! https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VEJH_e59w-yE4o-HtQPespfSgZ4RXbaOp9gJrP-uoPk/edit
<pleia2> I tend to do inline and bottom posting on foss lists, but in general it depends on my audience and sometimes the content
<bkerensa> philipballew: the amout of people watching you type is growing
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> what is above and below? I need to know so I can form a die hard opinion thats as strong and stubborn as my love of vi
<philipballew> ALl are free to edit!
<philipballew> *all
<philipballew> usually when I type college papers I tweet the url of the doc and say edit, it works
<philipballew> bkerensa, feel free to say whatever else you want and please correct whatever
<bkerensa> philipballew: I dont have edit power
<bkerensa> ;p
<philipballew> nice!!!
<bkerensa> Read-Only
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> ok, heading out for the evening
<philipballew> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VEJH_e59w-yE4o-HtQPespfSgZ4RXbaOp9gJrP-uoPk/edit
<pleia2> good luck :)
<philipballew> have fun pleia2
<MarkDude> jledbetter, ping
<MarkDude> jtatum, maybe :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-11
<philipballew> bkerensa, I imagine more will see that email monday morning
<bkerensa> philipballew: Blame me
<bkerensa> =/
<philipballew> its all good bkerensa
<philipballew> it seems like a smart idea to ask what a good method is for this event
<philipballew> are you the only one from Oregon coming?
<bkerensa> philipballew: I am the only Ubuntu Member from Oregon coming that I know of but we do have 20+ Canonical Employees here
<philipballew> do all Canonical employees come?
<bkerensa> philipballew: My understanding is that its compulsory yes
<philipballew> nice! yeah, the guy I run a ubuntu hour with has a job with them
<bkerensa> philipballew: Some bring their spouses too and for some they also do sprints or special gatherings after UDS
<philipballew> i imagine sf is a nice place to do that
<bkerensa> philipballew: I like to think our Canonical folks are the Wizards and Rockstars of Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> we have some really really talented people up here
<bkerensa> sadly one of them is moving to California soon
 * philipballew thinks bkerensa is a wizard and rockstar
<philipballew> do any Canonical people come to your events?
<bkerensa> philipballew: I am not even in the same galaxy as these people ;) it would take me a lifetime to catch up
<bkerensa> philipballew: yes
<bkerensa> philipballew: Steve Langasek did a talk at our Global Jam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9aQA18ZbmU
<philipballew> bkerensa, seriously, I was trying to listen to my friend talk about the linux kernel to me. My head hurt after
<bkerensa> and so did Brian Murray who is the Bugmaster for Ubuntu
<bkerensa> well apparently Linus Torvalds use to live like a few minutes from me but I never saw or met the guy
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> he still apparently lives there but I have never seen him nor has anyone I know :D
<bkerensa> apparently he hides
<philipballew> he lives in Portland. and apperently untill a week ago ran open suse. He probably can hide in plain sight easily
<bkerensa> philipballew: He lives in Lake Oswego apparently which is Portland Metro area but a different town
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> houses in LO start at like 1-2 million a pop at the cheap range
<philipballew> i make 8.45 an hour with my job
<bkerensa> philipballew: :D
<philipballew> wonder why he chose portland though
<bkerensa> philipballew: no idea but the Linux Foundation used to be in Beaverton
<bkerensa> so I imagine it had something to do with that
<philipballew> its a nice place, but a guy from Finland seems like a odd thing,
<philipballew> the linux conf is in ca this year
<bkerensa> philipballew: yeah san diego
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Dreamhost is having a party in Portland next Thursday
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I hope to go
<philipballew> i live there like 80 percent of the time bkerensa its a really nice area
<philipballew> i will be there probably
<bkerensa> philipballew: nice
<philipballew> im in Sacramento now, but thats only to help out the folks this past week
<bkerensa> philipballew: http://www.wweek.com/portland/article-18897-lake_affront.html
<bkerensa> that talks about Lake Oswego
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> i wonder if he has even been to say a lug or anything like that bkerensa
<philipballew> portland has a lug
<bkerensa> philipballew: We have a two :) one is PLUG and the other is PDXLUG :) they have this huge rift where PLUG is lead by someone who PDXLUG says use the LUG to leverage his company and make sales :) and PDXLUG says they are just for geeks :)
<philipballew> what do you like?
<bkerensa> But I do not think Linus has ever been to any lug or linux events locally and I do not think he ever will
<philipballew> he might get yelled at
<bkerensa> philipballew: I do not like either :) PLUG is annoyingly corporate and PDXLUG has much trolling so I just stick with the Ubuntu folks ;)
<philipballew> ive never been to the lug in sd. its at night and i only have a bike
<bkerensa> philipballew: Apparently he once said he would never go to a user group event again and supposedly he does not like events at all
<philipballew> and about 15 miles away
<philipballew> he'
<bkerensa> philipballew: I know a guy who rides his bike from Portland to Crater Lake and back in two days
<philipballew> hes a pretty nice person though i think
<bkerensa> Its about 278 miles one way
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and the guy is a linux user :)
<philipballew> if Canonical emails me saying they want to take me up on my uds or bust idea, i might have to do that same thing
<bkerensa> philipballew: what is that?
<bkerensa> oh I highly doubt they will
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> yeah! it would be funny, but i thought the people reading my app would laugh
<bkerensa> philipballew: I wonder what criteria they use to approve apps
<bkerensa> I know people who have been to quite a few UDSes as sponsored attendees
<philipballew> as do i
<philipballew> good friends of mine
<bkerensa> I asked someone if they were coming to this UDS and they didnt know but are going to the November one and suggest I apply for that one too but I dont think I will go to UDS too often
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or even apply for that matter
<philipballew> i have school in november, maybe i can take off. Ill need to see
<philipballew> i never plan far ahead
<pleia2> broder: thanks for submitting that bug
<pleia2> when I realized the ssl issue was the font I thought "I should report that" and then didn't
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-04
<bkerensa> philipballew: should be a new Ubuntu Touch announcement tomorrow :D
<philipballew> bkerensa, link to info?
<bkerensa> philipballew: there is no link
<philipballew> bkerensa, I have no money for all these things they want people to buy
<bkerensa> oh its not a buy thing
<philipballew> I tend to spend my money on plane tickets
<bkerensa> just to announce how they implemented one thing
<bkerensa> I guess also that aside from the UI... Ubuntu Touch will change drastically by year end
<bkerensa> since right now its just on android barebones
<bkerensa> eventually they are going to transition it to a base they build from the ground up
<philipballew> bkerensa, makes sense
<philipballew> bkerensa, when do we need to start to get ready for oscon?
<bkerensa> philipballew: get ready?
<bkerensa> its months from now and no word on Canonical yet
<philipballew> bkerensa, make sure we have a booth and stuff.
<bkerensa> they do not even open applications for booths until the month before the event
<philipballew> I hope you dont have a headache like last year.
<philipballew> getting the booth and stuff
<bkerensa> Oh I am not doing any planning
<bkerensa> Canonical is buying the booth and running the show this year
<bkerensa> not the loco
<bkerensa> people will contribute but Canonical is taking over the booth etc
<philipballew> Is that good or bad?
 * bkerensa shrugs
<bkerensa> Its good to have a booth
<bkerensa> less work for me... so I its win right?
<philipballew> oh well, dont matter to me since i'll be there to help either way
<bkerensa> I just know they asked how many volunteers we could have from our loco and I have them some numbers
<bkerensa> They only get three passes I think
<bkerensa> two are exhibitor and one for actual sessions
<philipballew> nice to see the place I used to go to get a list of lugs in ca is running well
<philipballew> http://linuxusergroups.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [HaCkEr By Dr.HaCkEr]
<philipballew> bkerensa, you can usually get more if needed
<bkerensa> philipballew: if you pay yeah
<philipballew> ah, I see
<bkerensa> Booths get one Special pass and two exhibitor passes (just good for expo floor and early setup)
<bkerensa> every extra pass cost regular rates
<bkerensa> The only reason we had more passes last year is because I had a speaker pass so I didn't need the main pass
<philipballew> I sent in a talk so hoping that gets approved
<philipballew> well see
<philipballew> also sent in several to texas linux fest
<bkerensa> philipballew: oh cool let me know if you do a talk... Would love to come listen
<philipballew> perfect.
<kdub> ubunews!
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-05
<raevol> so who's excited abour Mir :D
 * raevol bounces in his chair
<akk> Who hasn't heard what Mir is yet? (except a space station) o/
<akk> I just saw a ref on another channel to some ubuntu thing named after a dead spacecraft, so that must've been what they were talking about.
<raevol> akk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/canonical-announce-custom-display-server-mir-not-wayland-not-x
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Building Own Display Server, Unity To Switch Back to Qt/QML | OMG! Ubuntu!]
<raevol> woops
<philipballew> raevol, why do you need an display server? Are you not enough of a geek?
 * philipballew runs and hides
<raevol> o_o
<raevol> oh
<raevol> well
<raevol> *shrugs*
<philipballew> raevol, looks oretty cool if you ask me. I mean we need to get away from x sooner or later
<philipballew> *pretty
<pleia2> I am getting vertigo from all these announcements
<philipballew> pleia2, sounds like a problem
<pleia2> it is
<raevol> hehe
<raevol> bailing for now, tty peeps soon
<philipballew> peace
<raevol> peeeace
<philipballew> pleia2, hope all is well in your life?
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> so who else is up early for UDS?
<Darkwing> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21683/community-1303-rolling-release/
<darthrobot> Title: [Should Ubuntu adopt a monthly cadence/rolling release? - | The Summit Scheduler]
<Darkwing> Phasing out LTS FYI
<Darkwing> UDS> rick says institutions are wrong to use the LTS (!)
<philipballew> crazy stuff Darkwing
 * Darkwing keeps quiet
<philipballew> I have way to many opinions on it to say anything intelligent.
<kdub> where is all the uds info?
<kdub> calendars and the like
<Darkwing> summit.ubuntu.com and uds.ubuntu.com
<kdub> thanks Darkwing
<kdub> mir session in 30 :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-06
<raevol> just spent all morning getting a box running as a xen server
<raevol> but it finally works
<raevol> CELEBRATION
<raevol> philipballew: celebrate with me
<raevol> phililililililililipballew
<pleia2> raevol: hooray!
<raevol> pleia2: i don't even have any vms on it yet
<raevol> or even touched whatever a "toolstack" is
<raevol> i literally just got it to where 'sudo xm list' shows me something meaningful and that's it
<raevol> aaaand now to go do all the work i should have been doing
 * philipballew hugs raevol really intensely!
 * raevol :D
<philipballew> pleia2, So at uds we decided that were going to make you in charge of the whole Ubuntu project. Figured you should know sooner or later...
<pleia2> lol
<raevol> all hail pleia2
 * philipballew is awaiting the name change to Lyzbuntu
<pleia2> this is what happens when you don't attend uds, all work items go to you
<raevol> pleia2: can you do my work too
<philipballew> Im in Auburn this week with nothing going on, so I am kinda free to do someones work.
 * raevol shovels work over to philipballew
<raevol> ok
<raevol> going to do work for reals now
<philipballew> time to take a nap.
<philipballew> been up since 5am
<kalenjohnson> So I just found my /var/log/upstart/lightdm.log grew to 60gb. Nothing but "Authentication error - ignoring client message". Guess that was a brute force attack on the VNC port?
<greg-g> heya all
<kalenjohnson> hey
<greg-g> been a while
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> pleia2: I might quote you from this printout you gave me (after it goes digital)
<greg-g> (in something I write)
<pleia2> greg-g :)
<greg-g> pleia2: all of it is well said
<greg-g> thank you
<pleia2> thanks for reading
<pleia2> it's taking a lot out of me to avoid ragequit ;)
<greg-g> :(
 * greg-g hugs
 * pleia2 hugs
<grantbow> hey pleia2, greg-g: small world, huh?
<pleia2> no party like a roastery party
<grantbow> indeed
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> grantbow: wait, when are you here again? this week?
<greg-g> where "here" == WMF
<grantbow> yes, here
<grantbow> now in the server room for a few more minutes, then around for about four weeks on contract
<greg-g> awesome
 * grantbow agrees
<greg-g> posted
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-07
<paulproteus> This channel has grown since I last took a look, as I recall.
<kalenjohnson> I'm new!
<paulproteus> Cool! Welcome!
<kalenjohnson> thanks
<bkerensa> pleia2: \o/ Registered for OpenStack
<pleia2> bkerensa: woohoo!
<pleia2> I am being totally lame and flying in the morning of and out the evening it ends
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah I got free pass for being contributor :D I had been procrastinating because I thought I was going to have to pony $400
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> but I am getting married less than 10 days after it ends, so I have an excuse to be running off ;)
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> bkerensa: when did you get the invite?
<pleia2> apparently I was in the first wave, so I stopped paying attention :\
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just got it 10 minutes ago.... They had asked for links to recent merges and then shortly after it came
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> pleia2: is it me or is there no schedule?
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> sessions have been proposed, then people vote on them
<pleia2> then a schedule comes together
<pleia2> (I think the voting bit has ended )
<pleia2> but I'm seriously a n00b at all this :)
<pleia2> it's also interesting that unlike UDS with dev sessions vs plenaries at specific times, there are dev sessions and more presentation-style things happening at the same time
<pleia2> should be interesting, UDS was really the only other developer summit type thing I've been to and that was one step up from an unconference schedule-wise
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> It will be cool because there are a few people from the Ubuntu Community going
<bkerensa> plus some people I know at Dell and other companies :D
<pleia2> heh, more than a few from Ubuntu :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: who do you know of? I know Clint Byrums and some of the Juju DevOps people are going
<bkerensa> I think Adam Gandelmen
<pleia2> bkerensa: lifeless, SpamapS, Ng, cody-somerville, imbrandon
<bkerensa> oh wow
<pleia2> and yeah, jcastro is going
<bkerensa> oh cool
<pleia2> all but imbrandon work at HP now
<bkerensa> wat
<bkerensa> and jcastro
<pleia2> well no, not jcastro
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> I sort of surprised you all joined HP
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> it makes for a familiar work environment :D
<pleia2> either I already know people I'm working with, or I know someone they know
 * pleia2 goes to meet YokoZar for burritos :d
 * grantbow waves from noisebridge.net Linux Discussion
<Morgan> Hello
<Morgan> I'm looking for help editing a set of delimiters for "Terminal"
<Morgan> When I hover my mouse over an email address in "Terminal" the address is highlighted with an underscore.
<Morgan> The pointer changes to a hand, and a right-click gives a menu with a handy optin of "Copy E-mail Address"
<Morgan> Unfortunately, the underscore character is listed as a delimiter.
<Morgan> In other words, if the address is John_Smith@gmail.com, only Smith@gmail.com is highlighted and copied.
<Morgan> How can we edit this set of delimters so that Terminal recognises the whole address?
<Morgan> Or is the funtion defined by a list of acceptable address characters?  So that I need to add underscore to the list.
<pleia2> greg-g: my blog post is ending differently than I thought
<pleia2> good chat with YokoZar tonight
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: sure
<philipballew> hey kalen_johnson
<kalen_johnson> hey philipballew, what's up
<kalen_johnson> good nap?
<philipballew> kalen_johnson, yeah, i am awake now. Probably gonna be up for a while!
<kalen_johnson> haha, sounds good
<kalen_johnson> So what'd everyone think of the Summit?
<kalen_johnson> I missed all of yesterday.. didn't realize it said UTC...
<philipballew> pleia2, good thoughts that I hope spark even more needed discussion.
<bkerensa> Well written blog post pleia2!
<philipballew> still waiting for the hard copy to buy on Amazon pleia2 !
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> pleia2: I am adding Phillip to the Linkedin Mods so he can help me manage the queue of people seeking to join the member group
<greg-g> pleia2: good!
<greg-g> pleia2: just read it, thank you for that
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<kalenjohnson> Don't feel bad about voicing your concerns pleia2, especially when you do it calmly and professionaly like your blog post
<pleia2> kalenjohnson: thank you, it still stressful to do so :)
<kalenjohnson> yeah, I can imagine
<kalenjohnson> pleia2, you're definitely not the only one who has been thinking about it :)
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> that's why I felt it was important to have some community council voices out there
<m_anish> grantbow, hello from Rocketship, SF :-)
<troyready> Anyone else really enjoy Mark's blog post (I think it's one posted today)? I know things seem pretty negative right now, but I really enjoy the vision he lays out
<pleia2> troyready: yeah, it was great
<philipballew> pleia2, Hope you are feeling better with your head cold?
<kalenjohnson> actually, Mark posted 3 times today
<kalenjohnson> lot's of replies to make...
<pleia2> philipballew: much, thanks :) just have the cough (coughs always linger for me)
<philipballew> pleia2, those linger for me as well. No matter how "healthy" I am, I still have an annoying needless cough.
<kalenjohnson> transitioning from photoshop to gimp is hurd
<akk> Transitioning from any complex program you've learned well is hard.
<kalenjohnson> yup
<kalenjohnson> lesson learned: don't learn any program really well
<akk> heh
<philipballew> akk, How is gimp doing these days?
<akk> 2.9 is looking promising. Gegl conversion and several interesting new tools.
<akk> And better use of multiple CPUs, I think, but I haven't been keeping up on that.
<philipballew> thats really cool. From what people tell me, its hard to program with many cpu's in mind
<kalenjohnson> take it one thread at a time...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-08
<bkerensa> "he cautioned other contributors not to expect Ubuntu to function as a purely community-driven Linux distro – because to Shuttleworth's mind, that kind of development model simply doesn't work for a project as ambitious as Ubuntu."
<bkerensa> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/07/shuttleworth_ubuntu_leadership/
<darthrobot> Title: [Mark Shuttleworth: Canonical leads Ubuntu, not 'your whims' • The Register]
<bkerensa> pleia2: Interested in catching lunch with me and Dell's Community Manager for Cloud at OpenStack Summit? Were aiming for April 14th?
<pleia2> bkerensa: sure
<bkerensa> pleia2: cool :) you should see on Twitter... Stephen Spector is U.S. Community Manager and I think Rafael Knuth is International
<bkerensa> no idea :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> "btw, pleia2 works at HP" :P
<bkerensa> Stephen used to be the MySQL Community Manager
<pleia2> ah, cool
<pleia2> (it really doesn't matter where I work, we're all friends here)
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> lol indeed
<rww> 6
 * rww pokes alt key with a stick
<rww> Anyways, since I'm accidentally talking anyway, hello!
<kdub> good morning california!
<kalenjohnson> philipballew, what's up phil
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, hey! whats up?
<kalenjohnson> nada mucho, working
<kalenjohnson> you still up north?
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, yeah, I have a flight down this monday from sac at 6 am. sounds fun right?
<kalenjohnson> haha, nothing like an early morning flight
<kalenjohnson> philipballew, you'll probably just be up all night anyways
<kalenjohnson> that's what I do sometimes if I have to be up at something ridiculous like 4am
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, well that is when the time change is so  loose an hour of sleep anyway
<kalenjohnson> d'oh
<bkerensa> pleia2: So I was trying to go to your blog the other day and went to pleia2.com
<bkerensa> and was surprised that the domain existed
<pleia2> twitter!
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> well I couldn't have someone else taking it :)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> dont you own cat domains too?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> yeah, simcoec.at and caligulac.at
<bkerensa> =o
<philipballew> I need to meet your cats some day pleia2
<philipballew> they seem famous
<pleia2> philipballew: yes!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> don't tell them that, they'll get all full of themselves
<kalenjohnson> nothing worse than a cocky cat
<pleia2> truth
<kalenjohnson> they're already so high and mighty
<philipballew> I need to convince my cats here to go outside, they have been sitting around all day.
<kalenjohnson> cat -> window
<philipballew> Though sometimes when they go outside, they bring back creatures they found...
<bkerensa> One sucky thing about not going into rolling releases instantly
<bkerensa> feature freeze now in effect
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I had hoped to land the latest puppet in Ubuntu :s
<kalenjohnson> bkerensa, doesn't that happen every 6 months?
<bkerensa> yeah but with the accelerated discussion on rolling releases I figured we were going to abandon 13.04
<bkerensa> many people did
<kalenjohnson> oh I see
<greg-g> yeah, we'll see how FFE are handled
<kalenjohnson> well, at the very least, you're only 6 months away from getting the latest puppet in there ;)
<bkerensa> greg-g: oh don't you know they are dropping a new snooping lenses through a FFE :)
 * bkerensa jokes
<bkerensa> a bad joke even ;s
<pleia2> lol
<greg-g> bkerensa: :P
<pleia2> so wrong :)
<kalenjohnson> pleia2, enjoying your Nexus?
<greg-g> unity-auto-camera-on-record-send-to-canonical I think is the package name
<pleia2> kalenjohnson: yes, it's the most expensive email reader I've ever bought!
<bkerensa> greg-g: I just put tape over my webcam
<bkerensa> :D
<kalenjohnson> pleia2, hahaha, well yeah, it does do that...
<bkerensa> I don't want the mothership seeing me lipsyncing carly rae jepson
<bkerensa> :D
 * greg-g doesn't know the name
<kalenjohnson> pleia2, I was looking at that one at Staples, it's nice for sure, but I did opt to go with the Ipad *ducks*
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> I got rid of my tablet... This is like the third or fourth one in a year I have got rid of =/
<pleia2> my brain doesn't work in a way in which using apple products is intuitive to me
<bkerensa> I don't feel kosher with a device just being used to read news and mailing list on the couch
<pleia2> android is considerably easier for me, and it's linux, so :D
<kalenjohnson> in a way, iOS is too... but just so far out..
<kalenjohnson> I do miss my Android phone though
<bkerensa> kalenjohnson: what kind of phone do you have now?
<kalenjohnson> bkerensa, 4? that's pretty good, I used a Nook for like 2 years with Android on it until I upgraded
<kalenjohnson> bkerensa, umm.... hand-me-down iphone. Would like to pick up the nexus 4 eventually...
<kalenjohnson> I DON'T LOVE APPLE, I SWEAR
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> huh Nexus4.... it doesn't support LTE anymore and no CDMA support ;s
<kalenjohnson> eh... I don't know I understand that whole debate. I mean, it's going to work for a few years... by the time it's LTE only, I really doubt I would still be using it...
<kalenjohnson> CDMA, true. I'm with AT&T and they suck in my area. Hasn't worked for months in my apartment
<bkerensa> I have a Gnex right now and it supports LTE but Sprint haz no LTE for me yet
<bkerensa> in fact I barely get 3G at home and have a microcell
<kalenjohnson> they offered me a microcell... for $200. no thx
<kalenjohnson> either way I'm the one that loses, hah
<bkerensa> Ahh see you need to complain to their Social Media Team and they will give u one free
<bkerensa> both AT&T and Sprint have given me free microcells
<bkerensa> both charge for them
<bkerensa> :D
<kalenjohnson> i should be on them more. I did message them, they said I should use their app to say it's not working
<kalenjohnson> of course they do nothing with that information though
<kalenjohnson> ok, time to tweet a complain again
<bkerensa> yeah you can use opensignal.com to show real signal levels vs. their shoddy coverage maps
<kalenjohnson> ooh I didn't know that. Apparently I'm in a "good to great" signal area....
<kalenjohnson> funny thing is my wife's phone is on Virgin/Sprint, and she gets perfect reception in the apartment. So it IS possible
<bkerensa> So the final straw for me was we had a break in next door and I had to have my fiancee call 911 as I engaged the intruder and the call dropped twice in the middle of the 911 call
<bkerensa> =/
<kalenjohnson> scary
<bkerensa> yeah lucky the guy didn't have a gun ;s
<kalenjohnson> I would have hid in the corner and peed myself
<kalenjohnson> ok that can't be the last thing said for a while
<kalenjohnson> how about those nexus devices, eh?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Walking the beaver :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osO3xOBpW-0&feature=youtu.be
<darthrobot> Title: [[Public Domain] Oregon City Police Walk A Beaver - YouTube]
<pleia2> bkerensa: awww, that's my favorite thing today!
<bkerensa> pleia2: it is pretty cute
<bkerensa> pleia2: do you like sandwiches? I guess they want me to find a place to eat I was thinking http://www.sandwichofportland.com/menu.html
<darthrobot> Title: [The People's Menu]
<pleia2> sandwiches are good :)
<bkerensa> Best bug of the day is Bug #1152787
<pleia2> aww
<kalenjohnson> very diplomatic response bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> canned
<bkerensa> Firefox LP Improvement Add-On FTW :) Canned Messages save the day
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-09
<philipballew> pleia2, I can tackle some summaries this afternoon/evening. I really have nothing going on.
<philipballew> Well, I am currently stuck in Fairfield, though should make it back to Auburn in the next couple hours in the next few hours...
 * philipballew has no love for the east bay
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: March 10th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<grantbow> hello from berekelylug.com meeting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-03
<nhaines> pleia2: I think I'm not allowed to summarize my own article, right? ;)
<pleia2> nhaines: hehe, I ended up writing it x_x
<pleia2> but you totally can!
<elky> nhaines: if anyone complains, they're volunteering. bait those volunteers
 * ianorlin feels like he missed something
<elky> ianorlin: nope
<elky> unless you don't have the scrollback of the discussion about nhaine's article and summary
<elky> nhaines'*
<ianorlin> oh
<nhaines> elky: that sounds like a good strategy to me!  :)
<raevol> mondays can go straight to hell
<nhaines> They're not all bad!
<pleia2> not a fan of this one :)
<nhaines> I woke up far too early.  And got too much exercise to hope to go back to sleep now. ;)
<raevol> i went to bed too late
<raevol> and then, you know, work
<raevol> just received text from super cute girl: outlook radically shifted to the positive
<raevol> hi everyone! :D
<ianorlin> I went to bed too late as well then woke up early
<nhaines> I didn't go to bed too terribly late.  And I got to sleep in half an hour.
<nhaines> But I'm still groggy.
<rww> ughhhhhhh monday
<nhaines> rww: it's half over though.  :)
<nhaines> jono: I've listened to about 4 Bad Voltage episodes by now.  They're pretty good!  You should keep doing them.  ;)
<raevol> rww we'll make it!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-05
<raevol> http://imgur.com/gallery/iOSkjnT
<darthrobot`> Title: [Firefox, what is your problem? - Imgur]
<raevol> firefox using 200% cpu with a blank tab open
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-06
<bkerensa> pleia2: nice stereo
<bkerensa> such speakers much classic
<nhaines> So this is everyone's chance to comment on my new Ubuntu business card before I print them.  :P  http://ubuntuone.com/7GCw6UZzGsJFPwZvuDxvXw
<darthrobot`> Content type: [application/pdf] Size: [23879]
<nhaines> Also, it's actually going to be orange.
<nhaines> http://ubuntuone.com/0OoGyDGJukUvZEDmWxfr55
<darthrobot`> Content type: [application/pdf] Size: [23887]
<raevol> almost Friday, almost there everyone
<raevol> we can do it!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-07
<raevol> hey, happy Friday! \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-08
<nhaines> Yay Friday!
<pleia2> friday++
 * ianorlin got back from going grocery shopping
<nhaines> I wish there was a good program that made flyer visual design easy.
<elky> scribus exists, but i usually find myself using inkscape still
<nhaines> elky: I'm going to end up using inkscape.  But I wish there was something with layouts.
<elky> scribus :P
<elky> i find its UI to be awful though
<nhaines> I meant predefined templates.
<elky> hrm i thought it had some
<nhaines> I guess what I really want is Brøderbund Software's Print Shop Pro, but without EPS graphics.
<elky> i may be wrong
<elky> psp was the bomb
<nhaines> I'll say one thing.  I understand why people make posters in Excel.
 * nhaines is not sure if happy or annoyed that Scribus supports OS/2 Warp.
<nhaines> elky: it does have some templates but they're all A4.
<elky> ah
<nhaines> I wonder if installing a mumble server would completely destroy my VPS.
<nhaines> I am currently running '/usr/bin/play -n -c1 synth whitenoise lowpass -1 120 lowpass -1 120 lowpass -1 120 gain +14' in a terminal.  This makes me happy.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-09
<nhaines> Today I remembered that I am a system administrator and that I am responsible for keeping my server up to date.
<toddc> what did you forget to update yesterday?
<nhaines> toddc: I think I forgot to update over the last 23 days.  :)
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG meeting in progress - noon - 3pm PDT http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<nhaines> toddc: Oh, you know, I misread your last question.  Basically, my server wasn't updating the package list daily and so it hadn't prompted me in byobu for available updates.
<nhaines> I tried to install mysql-server and couldn't because the packages were several versions out of date and no longer online.  :)
<nhaines> So I realized that I have a list of everyone who left their email address at the Ubuntu booth for the shirt raffle we did.
<nhaines> And also one person who didn't leave his email address but I found it online anyway, so ha.
<Corey> nhaines: YOu should totally spam them.
<nhaines> So I think we should send those people a letter thanking them for visiting the Ubuntu booth, linking to more news about trusty and phone and tablet development, and encouraging them to get involved in their LoCo, with a link to the LoCo project and to our LoCo.
<nhaines> Corey: I might run the email by the mailing list first.  ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-06
<elky> nhaines: ianorlin: which of you is going to send out the meeting reminder? we have nothing on the agenda so far...
<nhaines> Geeze is it Thursday already?
<elky> yup
<nhaines> I guess I should do it.
 * ianorlin should probably think of relase parties for vivid would be good thing to be planning
<elky> ianorlin: probably worth mentioning so people remember to organise stuff ahead of time and don't end up stuck with just the local starbucks
<ianorlin> yes
<elky> ianorlin: perhaps you would like to add it to the agenda then?
<ianorlin> yeah sounds like a good idea
<MarkDude> The facebook group has more likes
 * MarkDude is not sure if the rest of Cali Team knows the metrics are rising on FB page
<MarkDude> Lyz is doing great stuff with page. If folks have local ideas, the page can help get a few more people involved
<MarkDude> Or not, just a suggestion :)
 * MarkDude is proud of himself for not posting a penguin pic as of yet :D
<DonkeyHotei> when is the geeknic, again?
<MarkDude> Ides of march
<MarkDude> 1pm
<MarkDude> Doing announcement now, and also dealing with those damn timezones. They make meetings a hassle
<pleia2> the page may have more "likes" (245) but almost each post is still only seen by less than 10 people
<pleia2> social media-wise our twitter account does the best, 1485 followers (G+ has 122)
<pleia2> s/less/fewer
<MarkDude> Sure, metrics are metrics. /me thinks of goal being 3 new nerds via FB. Over the years, I have had a few people become geeks due to FB being their exposure to Tech
<MarkDude> Reach & interaction. Let alone, using it as gateway drug
 * MarkDude has actual (anecdotal) evidence; meaning real folks that are now involved, due to keeping efforts on low return social media ventures like FB :)
<MarkDude> Maybe 5 people. In my mind- thats making the world a better place. At least 2 have become Teachers. That creates large ripple, IMHO. eof
<philipballew> pleia2, This seems like it might happen to you. https://instagram.com/p/z5SV1Nl99n/?modal=true
<darthrobot> Title: [Instagram]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-08
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group - noon-3p @ Bobby G's http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<MarkDude> MichaelPaoli, can you ask folks there for possible location for picnic that will allow for folks to attend both - for next months
<MarkDude> Also likely to do it on Saturday, Sun locks out too many. The only time Sundays really make sense- is for free concerts in Los Gatos
<MarkDude> Emailing you later :D Rock on
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group - noon-3p @ Bobby G's http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<MichaelPaoli> ... and there are already 4 of us here.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-07
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes o/
<ianorlin> o/
<caballero> o/
<caballero> good evening everyone...
<pleia2> evening ianorlin and caballero
<pleia2> ok, meeting time
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Mar  7 03:00:15 2016 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> #chair ianorlin nhaines
<darthrobot> Current chairs: ianorlin nhaines pleia2
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16March06
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16March06 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> that's the agenda for this evening
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> it appears the only thing we have coming up is the Ubuntu Hour in SF that I announced on list today
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3328-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<nhaines> _o/
<ianorlin> well also keep in mind next month is April
<pleia2> ianorlin: already? x_x
<pleia2> so hopefully we will have release parties soon
<pleia2> I will chat with nhandler this week to see if Yelp can host again
<pleia2> for reference, release day is April 21st
<pleia2> I will actually be in town (only barely)
<caballero> I am planning with the help of Phil to plan an ubuntu hour in the San Diego area...planning on perhaps the best time would around the release of 16.10
<caballero> we are very excited....:-D
<pleia2> caballero: great :)
<pleia2> sometimes there are doughnuts at those ubuntu hours, I am jealous
<nhaines> Release day is my bithday this year.  :D
<pleia2> nhaines: woo, nice birthday
<pleia2> #topic Announcements
<pleia2> beyond events, anyone have any announcements?
<caballero> Sorry...just noticed a typo...should've been 16.04
<nhaines> caballero: sounds even better.  :)
<nhaines> I think the next Ubuntu phone OTA is end of March, and that should have some really nice convergence features.
<nhaines> Which means the bq MX10 tablet shouldn't be terribly far behind.  Will be exciting times.
<pleia2> yeah, as they have been calling it the first convergence device
<caballero> FYI: ubuntu user magazine is due 3/25/2016 for the USA
<pleia2> how often is that released these days? quarterly?
<caballero> every 4 months
<pleia2> aha
<pleia2> alright, we can move on from announcements
<pleia2> #topic Initial feedback/evaluation of Meetup.com group so far
<pleia2> #subtopic How it worked for UbuCon Summit and related SCALE14x events
<pleia2> so I think this was sub-optimal
<pleia2> everyone had to join the loco in order to rsvp :(
<pleia2> that was lots of people from all over the world
<pleia2> and meetup doesn't seem to allow people to join an event and not the group (unless I'm missing a setting)
<nhaines> It isn't very tidy, administratively.
<nhaines> I believe that's true.  Meetup is designed for groups to be topics of interests, not actual groups.
<nhaines> At least, that's the focus.
<pleia2> I did hear some grumbling about having to join for it, and some people just didn't bother (came to the events anyway)
<ianorlin> yeah I don't really like meetup that way
<pleia2> any other feedback from how it worked for these events?
<caballero> I was getting anywhere form 4 to 7 invitations on a daily basis while Scale 14x
<pleia2> caballero: for ubuntu california things, or meetup being spammy in general?
<ianorlin> I think the turning in the everpad notes at unconfrence events did not work the best
<nhaines> I thought it was interesting to see what other groups people belonged to who joined the Ubuntu California group.
<pleia2> ianorlin: talking about meetup :)
<nhaines> And it did seem like it gave UbuCon Summit some exposure.
<ianorlin> yeah and then I think they might still be getting notificatoins about like say the new ubuntu hour
<nhaines> I think this will be beneficial for future events.
<ianorlin> which kind of does not help when you are that far away
<pleia2> yeah, meetup does help with exposure (I'll get to that in the next subtopic)
<pleia2> which seems we're kind of in anyway
<pleia2> #subtopic How it's working in general as a team resource
<caballero> both: in general it was for everything going on in Scale 14x..and ubuntu too like the party Mark through for the ubuntu community
<pleia2> I got a complaint from a member in Pasadena about how the SF Ubuntu Hour was too far away http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/228693398/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<pleia2> heh, bot
<pleia2> so meetup is also really not designed for states
<ianorlin> pleia2: +1
<pleia2> I am sure all you socal people are annoyed at my monthly SF events
<nhaines> Doesn't bother me.  I'm quite adept at deleting Meetup emails now.  :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> also, most of our members are from socal
<pleia2> I think that's because the location is set as Los Angeles
<nhaines> And one person did seem to be happy to know that there are Ubuntu Hours up there.  So that was kind of nice.
<ianorlin> pleia2: less annoying than component mismatches from main that have reverse dependcies in main emails
<pleia2> it's exciting when I see someone join the group who is bay area
<pleia2> but we have seen a slight uptick in attendance of Ubuntu Hours here since posting on meetup too, so it is getting to *some* of the right people :)
<nhaines> That's good news.  :)
<nhaines> I wish we had more group events.  That would definitely make Meetup.com more useful.
<pleia2> yeah
<ianorlin> Yeah meetup tends to give sometimes events you can't go to
<pleia2> need to make richard add pasadena events
<ianorlin> or have someone that can add them once they are announced
<pleia2> are they announced somewher?
<ianorlin> I don't know
<ianorlin> but yeah that would be helpful
<caballero> meetup is very useful to spread the word....at least is the impression i get....
<nhaines> pleia2: that's right, actually, I do need to do that.  Although I think they're announced on the SGVLUG Meetup group.
<pleia2> nhaines: ah :)
<pleia2> just have him Cc: our list!
<pleia2> anyway
<ianorlin> it spreads the word but sometimes to people that can't come because it is too long; can't commute
<pleia2> I'm kind of meh on meetup, it has gotten 1-2 more people at our Ubuntu Hours, and it'll be interesting to see how/if it helps our release party
<pleia2> but it's got a lot of annoying things
<nhaines> That's about my feeling, too.  I do think that UbuCon Summit was a great way to jumpstart the group membership.
<nhaines> So I think that will make the group much more useful than it otherwise would have been.
 * pleia2 nods
<ianorlin> +1
<pleia2> ok, any other thoughts?
<pleia2> I didn't really expect an action item out of this, I'll keep crossposting events to meetup and loco.u.c
<nhaines> I think it was good to look back and see how it's beginning to shape up.  Good timing on this.
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anything else?
<pleia2> I'll be in the wrong part of the planet again for our next meeting
<pleia2> should keep an eye on the loco mailing list for when they start talking about release parties though
<ianorlin> pleia2: +1
<pleia2> someone asked in the locoteams channel for them to add the release party event to loco.u.c, but it looks like that hasn't been done yet
<nhaines> Sounds good to me.
<caballero> pleia2: as we get closer to our announcement for the ubuntu hour in SD I will emailing you...so expect emails from luis.r.caballero@cox.net
<pleia2> caballero: ok :)
<pleia2> alright, looks like we can wrap this up
<pleia2> thanks for coming, everyone
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Mar  7 03:30:32 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-03-07-03.00.moin.txt
<caballero> good night...
<ianorlin>  /me goes to get dinner
<nhaines> pleia2: I emailed everyone the group photo for SCALE at least a week ago.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: hm, to where?
<nhaines> pleia2: directly to their email addresses.
<pleia2> including me?
<pleia2> can not find
<nhaines> So I believed.
<nhaines> https://cloud.nhaines.com/index.php/s/fKvAdoLm5KZcMkO
<darthrobot> Title: [ownCloud]
<pleia2> yay
<nhaines> It's a little large.
<pleia2> maybe because you already shared your owncloud thing with me I didn't get an additional email
<pleia2> if I tweeted this, would it break your owncloud?
<pleia2> or can we upload to the ubuntu_us_ca flickr group (need license + author)
<nhaines> I believe that I put the link in an email and you were on the CC: list.  So maybe you weren't!
<pleia2> also, been a long time since we've used it :) https://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Team | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<nhaines> Upload it to the Flickr group as copyrighted and the author is David Ellsworth.
<nhaines> I'll talk to him later about a CC license, but he's being very particular about presentation.
<pleia2> I need to license it when I upload, so I'll wait until I hear from you about that
<nhaines> Right, but you can change the license later, unless they've changed that.
<pleia2> yeah, just don't want to get it wrong and have people copy it around :\ or complain about the license if it's restrictive
<pleia2> you know the internet
<nhaines> Okay, I'll try to do a phone call tomorrow.
<pleia2> thanks for working on this
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, March 20th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-08
<nhaines> pleia2: today's random cat pic image macro: http://i.imgur.com/sAxzuKG.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [71589]
<pleia2> nhaines: hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-09
<nhaines> Well, time to find out if Ubuntu dropping the AMD Catalyst drivers means I can't boot graphically anymore.  Will be fun times!
<nhaines> It's exciting because that's how I wanted to spend my evening.
<daxcat> radeon works well these days
<daxcat> which graphics card do you have?
<DonkeyHotei> there's a new kernel driver, amdgpu
<daxcat> yep. Volcanic Islands cards use that, and I think Sea Islands can too but not 100% sure. Everything else is radeon.
<nhaines> daxcat: sort of a Radeon HD 6520G.
<DonkeyHotei> i don't think catalyst has supported that in a long time
<nhaines> Well, that'd be wrong.
<nhaines> In any case, there's just vesa support now.
<DonkeyHotei> there should be radeon
<nhaines> It isn't loading.  But I think Ubuntu didn't uninstall fglrx cleanly, so making the appropriate changes.
<nhaines> Seems to work now.
<nhaines> Video playback is smoother on the occasional trouble videos, too.  Have to test gaming, but so far this is auspicious.
<nhaines> We'll maybe call it suboptimal.
<daxcat> radeon does video and desktop stuff better. fglrx does gaming better and everything else worse
<daxcat> since the only good game is nethack, radeon ftw
<nhaines> I do most of my gaming in Windows, so it will be a slight inconvenience, but it should suffice.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-10
<pleia2> gah, none of my devices are charged
<pleia2> oh well, casual time at ubuntu hour tonight then
<jyo> pleia2, nhandler: The ars article I mentioned: http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/the-audacious-rescue-plan-that-might-have-saved-space-shuttle-columbia/
<darthrobot> Title: [The audacious rescue plan that might have saved space shuttle Columbia | Ars Technica]
<pleia2> jyo: thanks!
<nhandler> Thanks a lot jyo. Definitely an interesting read
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-11
<nhaines> Is anyone in here familiar with Ansible?
<pleia2> we're using it to drive puppet, but I haven't really used it to deploy applications directly
<nhaines> pleia2: Louise was asking if I knew anyone who might be able to tech review a book.  I found someone in #ubuntu-offtopic, so we'll see if they hit it off.  :)
<pleia2> ah, good :)
<nhaines> pleia2: I set up a recurring meetup for Ubuntu Hour Pasadena.  :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhaines> I actually was going to call him, but someone mentioned it on the SGVLUG meetup group and he emailed me first.
<ro> http://garethgreenaway.org/posts/2016/03/goodbye-to-scale/ :(
<darthrobot> Title: [www.garethgreenaway.org]
<akk> Huh, I wonder what the issues are.
<ro> akk: see replies on https://twitter.com/garethgreenaway/status/708359488193974272
<darthrobot> [R: mobile.twitter.com] Title: [Twitter]
<pleia2> yeesh, what a week
<akk> No answers yet, looks like I'm not the only one wondering.
<akk> I can certainly understand wanting to step back, get some perspective and keep things professional
<akk> but Gareth must have known phrasing it like that was going to make everybody super curious ...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-12
<nhaines> I don't see any replies on there.
<nhaines> Oh, weird screen update problem.  Thanks, screen and irssi!
<DonkeyHotei> tmux ftw
<nhaines> It might be tmux.  I neither know nor care what byobu is running as its backend.
<ianorlin> nhaines: it can do both
<ianorlin> I think tmux is the defualt
<nhaines> I am at OCLUG on my Nexus 7 running Ubuntu in desktop mode while tethering to my phone.
<ianorlin> ugh could not really get up wish I could but my dad kept me up late last night needing help
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-13
<MichaelPaoli>  Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) @ Bobby G's Pizzeria noon-3pm PDT http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-03-05
<nhaines> pleia2: \o/
<nhaines> My talk on the changes in Ubuntu is coming together, too. This'll be a fun year!
<pleia2> :D
<lynorian> oops I screwed up but bumped scale needing volunteers on the mailing list
<pleia2> nhaines: registration for UbuCon is really confusing
<pleia2> it doesn't seem to exist anywhere, there are no links to register for just UbuCon on http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-scale/register/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Register | UbuCon portal]
<pleia2> we're getting questions on Twitter as I advertise talks and things
<pleia2> also, happen to know if der.hans or JT Nelson have Twitter handles?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-03-06
<lynorian> nhaines did you get my badge information
<jbermudes> nhaines, pleia2, can you ping whoever runs the LoCo meetup and have them change this week's Ubuntu Hour Pasadena to direct people to SCALE? We're not meeting at a coffee shop this week, we're going to ubucon instead :P https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/mtlkrlyxfblb/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Pasadena | Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA) | Meetup]
<jbermudes> thanks
<nhaines> pleia2: there is no way to just register for UbuCon.  Usually SCALE registration includes an UbuCon option as well...  But we don't have a separate registration system set up.
<nhaines> lynorian: I got your badge information, but it doesn't pull up at the SCALE website.  If you could send your registration email address to me, that'd be good.  (If not, I'll shoot off an email and have them change it manually.)
<pleia2> nhaines: can the website be clarified to say this? and do ubucon attendees need scale tickets?
<nhaines> jbermudes: meetup updated!
<nhaines> pleia2: It's hard to say for sure.  I know they didn't need SCALE registration when Canonical sponsored everything, but sponsorship had decreased steadily since then.
<nhaines> Oh, I see what happened.  I missed the copy on the site because the link was dropped.  Hmm, I'll have to fix that when I get home.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<lynorian> nhaines walterorlin@gmail.com
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-03-07
<lynorian> nhaines, any luck on my badge info
<nhaines> lynorian: no, but I've sent an email to SCALE to get it resolved.
<lynorian> ty
<nhaines> lynorian: You're welcome.  You might get an email notification about it soon, since I just got mine.
<nhaines> They auto-registered me as a speaker, but since I had registered back in October with registration number 23, I wanted that badge number.  :D
<nhaines> Okay, so I'm eating lunch and my massive order of tea samplers came, so the dilemma as I wait for UPS to deliver the booth stuff so I can drive over to Pasadena is:
<nhaines> Which tea do I want to try after lunch?
<pleia2> tea :d
<lynorian> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/tea
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu – Details of package tea in bionic]
<nhaines> pleia2: I may just bring all of them since they're in airtight pouches.
<nhaines> Yay, I just heard UPS.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> they just called a mechani for the plane :\
<pleia2> mechanic
<nhaines> pleia2: still better news than calling a priest.
<pleia2> indeed!
<nhaines> If you want to look at teas while you wait... https://wwww.adagio.com/ and here's a $5 coupon code for the next 24 hours: 1351445721
<darthrobot`> Error opening URL: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<pleia2> :)
<DonkeyHotei> wwww?
<nhaines> Can't be too careful.
<pleia2> ok, airplane fixed
<nhaines> Yay!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-03-08
<nhaines> Okay, now that UPS showed up, everything's packed... going to throw my computer and stuff in my backpack and head out.  And pleia2 will still get here in half the time!
<pleia2> haha, probably ;) just landed in Burbank
<lynorian> ok pleia2 see you tommorow
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-03-06
<locodir-user_> hi
<pleia2> hi there
<locodir-user_> I had a question regarding ubuntu
<locodir-user_> I currently have a windows 7 with 3 partitions on my hdd with windows on C:
<locodir-user_> Can I format C and install just ubuntu on it and keep and access my data on D and E?
<pleia2> I haven't run a dual boot system in over a decade, but perhaps someone else here can help you, or you can ask in #ubuntu
<locodir-user_> And will I be able to write data to D and E after installing ubuntu?
<pleia2> as far as I know, that should work fine, Linux should be able to read all Windows filesystems
<locodir-user_> I do not want to run dual boot. Hopefully wipe off windows and just run ubuntu from C
<locodir-user_> will I be able to write to the other partitions after installing ubuntu?
<pleia2> unless they are some strange filesystem type, yes, Ubuntu can read/write to the standard filesystem types Windows uses
<locodir-user_> awesome. I think they are formatted in NTFS
<pleia2> yeah, that's no problem :)
<locodir-user_> thanks for your help.
<pleia2> sure, have fun!
<locodir-user_> I will!
<locodir-user_> bye
<lynorian> trying to practice a presentation and then you don't want to lose your voice from practicing is something I should have had more foresight about
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-03-08
<jacky> is there an ical feed for the loco events?
<jacky> or do I just have to pay close attention?
<pleia2> jacky: the ical link is here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/
<pleia2> unfortunately it's incomplete, the Pasadena group was using Meetup, but Canonical withdrew support for the LoCo Meetup pages which caused ours to disappear without warning
<pleia2> (they did talk about shutting down Meetup on a discourse thread, but we were never notified formally)
<pleia2> which reminds me, I should probably remove that link from our website ;)
<pleia2> done
 * pleia2 removes G+ link too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-03-09
<jacky> thank you pleia2!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-03-02
<ryanjyoder[m]> If anyone needs a ticket to scale i have an one i can't use...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-03-04
<nhaines> ryanjyoder[m]: sorry you can't make it this year!
<pleia2> nhaines: need any Ubuntu stickers?
<pleia2> well, I have like 47,000 of them, so I'll bring them just in case ;)
<pleia2> also, if anyone will be around tomorrow and needs help with anything, Adam and I will be lurking around :D
